# Scott Spark 2021



## Mr. Speed (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

hat jemand bereits genauere Infos zum Scott Spark 2021? Bin wahnsinnig neugierig.

Laut italienischem Forum bleibt der Hauptrahmen identisch. Die Federwege ändern sich auf 110 für RC und 130 für Spark somit wird sich die Geometrie leicht ändern. Der Hinterbau ändert sich lt. den bereits bekannten Modifikationen speziell für Schurter (38-40 Zahn KB).

Das einzige Bild welches ich gefunden habe:





Habe eigentlich ein vollständig überarbeitetes Spark erwartet. Vielleicht wird das nun wegen Covid nochmal ein Jahr geschoben? ?

Wenn jemand weitere Infos hat... auch zum Release... nur her damit.  

Quelle: https://www.mtb-mag.com/forum/t/scott-spark-2021-novità.387241/


----------



## matt017 (22. Juli 2020)

Hab leider auch keine anderen Infos, bin aber genau so gespannt wie du...

Ein Scott Händler hat mir letzte Woche mehr oder weniger das gleiche gesagt wie du geschrieben hast. 

Rahmen kommt kein komplett neuer, nur Detail Änderungen... 

Aber liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass die Geometrie immer noch aktuell ist. Gewicht geht immer weniger, aber schlecht ist es auch nicht. 
Zweiter Flaschenhalter ist das einzige, was die Konkurrenz gerade besser macht...

PS: Hatte darauf gehofft, dass Scott ein neues Spark im 'Bold Style', mit innenliegendem Dämpfer und zwei Flaschenhaltern bringt. Vielleicht tüfteln sie noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (22. Juli 2020)

matt017 schrieb:


> Aber liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass die Geometrie immer noch aktuell ist.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Noch länger und flacher macht irgendwann auch keinen Sinn mehr, auch wenn es momentan der Hype ist. Ist und bleibt (hoffentlich) ein XC-Bike und wächst nicht aus der Kategorie raus, wie z.B. ein Trek Top Fuel.


----------



## matt017 (22. Juli 2020)

Ja, wobei die Federwegerhöhung ja schon bisschen in die Richtung geht.
Wenn das RC aber hinten wirklich 110 mm bekommt, frage ich mich was vorn passiert.
Soweit ich weiß ist ja sowohl die F32 SC als auch die Sid SL auf 100 mm limitiert.
Also entweder fallen die beiden Gabeln weg, was krass wäre. Oder bei zumindest einer von beiden holen sie noch 10mm raus, was interessant wäre.


----------



## Mr. Speed (22. Juli 2020)

Etwas mehr Reserven sind genau das, was ich mir am Spark wünsche. Ansonsten kommt es sehr nahe an mein Traumbike. Gerade die 3 Stufen Dämpfung weiß ich sehr zu schätzen.

Bei den Gabeln kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es eine OEM Variante gibt. Ist ja bei der 3 Stufen Sache mit RS auch so. 

Oder sie traveln die 35er 120er auf 110


----------



## matt017 (22. Juli 2020)

Ich hab gestern gerade zufällig gemessen.
Mein RC Hinterbau würde bei ca. 45 mm Dämpferhub anschlagen (original sind es 40mm).
Umgerechnet müsste eine Hub Anpassung von 4mm (also 10mm Federweg) also gerade so passen. Und ich denke (weiß es aber nicht) dass 165\40 Dämpfer auch bisschen umgespacert werden können.


----------



## Mr. Speed (22. Juli 2020)

matt017 schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern gerade zufällig gemessen.
> Mein RC Hinterbau würde bei ca. 45 mm Dämpferhub anschlagen (original sind es 40mm).
> Umgerechnet müsste eine Hub Anpassung von 4mm (also 10mm Federweg) also gerade so passen. Und ich denke (weiß es aber nicht) dass 165\40 Dämpfer auch bisschen umgespacert werden können.


Geil, da muss ich mal gleich bei Gallo Moto Fragen ob die mir das machen könnten...  
Ansonsten sollte es auch mit einem DT 232 klappen. 

Btw. hatte dein Händler infos zum Release?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. Juli 2020)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand bereits genauere Infos zum Scott Spark 2021? Bin wahnsinnig neugierig.
> 
> ...



Meine Vermutung ist gewesen, dass Scott ein neues Spark in diesem Jahr wegen der geplanten Olympischen Spiele präsentieren würde. Da diese nun ins nächste Jahr verlegt wurden lässt man sich nun vielleicht doch etwas mehr Zeit damit bis Sommer 2021? Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass Scott kein neues Spark anlässlich Olympia vorstellen wird. Wäre ich an einem Spark interessiert würde ich mit einem Kauf wohl noch warten.


----------



## zedi (22. Juli 2020)

Genau wegen Olympia 2020 tut sich noch nix. Eine UCI Regel besagt, dass das Olympiabike schon ein halbes Jahr im Wettkampf gefahren worden sein muss. Also kurz vor Tokio was aus dem Hut zaubern funzt nicht. 

Durch die Verschiebung der Spiele auf 2021 wäre es theoretisch wieder möglich, da mit einem neuen Pferd an den Start zu gehen....

Die Scottbikes für 2021 sind nur leicht modifizierte 2020er. E-Bikes entwickeln braucht Manpower und Moneten...


----------



## SimplyTheBeast (24. Juli 2020)

Ich hab auf einigen Seiten schon etwas gelesen, dass in die Richtung geht, dass das neue Spark, ähnlich dem Bold, mit innenliegendem Hinterbaudämpfer daher kommen könnte - Link dazu: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/scott-now-own-a-majority-share-in-bold-cycles.html

Da Scott ja mit Mehrheitsanteilen an Bold beteiligt ist klingt das garnicht so abwegig. LG


----------



## Mr. Speed (27. Juli 2020)

Das habe ich bereits vielfach gehört, daher eben meine besondere Neugierde - auch wenn ich nicht weiß ob ich das optisch schick und insgesamt sinnhaft finde. Einen 2. Flaschenhalter vermisse ich eigentlich nicht wirklich. 

Denke aber auch, dass die Präsentation, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt wegen Ausfall der olympischen Spiele verschoben werden wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt017 (27. Juli 2020)

Dass es wegen Corona verschoben wurde, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Als die Entscheidung kam, Tokio zu verschieben, hätte die Produktion längst laufen müssen, oder zumindest sehr weit vorbereitet sein. Und unter den damaligen/jetzigen Randbedingungen das ganze Ding zu stoppen - und das alte Modell wieder hochfahren! - halte ich für Harakiri.
Zumal die direkte Konkurrenz (Spezi, Cannondale) ja auch durchgezogen haben. 

Mit Bold würde ich auch krass finden. Kann es mir platzmäßig aber auch nicht vorstellen. Wenn man mal die Rahmen'dreiecke' der Mitbewerber mit zwei FlaHa ansieht, ist es eh schon ziemlich eng (und dabei ist bei allen der Dämpfer wo ganz anders). Zumal nicht nur der Dämpfer rein muss, sondern auch noch ein Hebel, und das Innenlager... 
Und die Bold sehen zwar clean aus, die Rahmendreiecke sind aber auch sehr klein/kompakt. Außer bei XL vielleicht...


----------



## aristo111990 (28. Juli 2020)

Ich fahre seit einigen Wochen mit dem Spark RC 2020 und bin (außer Bremsen) mega zufrieden.

Was neues kommen kann. ist ähnlich wie in den Autos => bei einer LCI: eine neue Gabel rein, andere raus oder mehr gelb, weniger schwarz.. etc. Aber einen neuen Rahmen kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Das wäre bedeuten, dass die Entwicklung seit mind. 2 Jahren gelaufen hätten müsste.

Update:
2 FlaHa brauche i a ned.
Am Marathon gibt es Verpflegungsstationen, und ich mache seit 2016 Trans Alps auch nur mit einem FlaHa / Trinkflasche (ohne Camelback)


----------



## Foxiwave (28. Juli 2020)

bei Scott sind eigentlich Spark UND Genius fällig, haben beide 3 Saisons "auf dem Buckel" und egal ob das nun technisch Sinn macht oder nicht, braucht das Marketing seine Argumente, die ganzen Spark Besitzer auf die neuen Innovationsträger zu hetzen. ? Nachdem die Bikeindustrie durch Corona einen Extraschub erfahren hat, wäre eigentlich der Zeitpunkt vom Nachfragegesichtspunkt her nicht schlecht. Ob das Bold Konzept für die Rennszene (Wartung !! .. Gewicht ?) so heiss ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das sähe ich eher für das Genius.


----------



## Schwitte (28. Juli 2020)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> Ob das Bold Konzept für die Rennszene (Wartung !! .. Gewicht ?) so heiss ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das sähe ich eher für das Genius.


Ich kann's mir beim Spark auch nicht vorstellen. Specialized und Cannondale haben gut vorgelegt. In dem Segment würde eine einer Bold-Variante eher Nachteile als Vorteile mit sich bringen. Nur chic reicht da nicht.


----------



## Foxiwave (28. Juli 2020)

Die Bikes wurden auch letzte Woche bei den schweizer Meisterschaften eingesetzt. Ich fand das Logo ohne schwarzem Trauerstreifen wie auf der roten Rennmaschine viel ansprechender.


----------



## Mr. Speed (29. Juli 2020)

Mit diesem Design sind die Jungs schon die ganze Saison unterwegs. 
Das Logo auf dem Unterrohr gefällt mir viel besser als auf den Seiten. 

Grüße, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aristo111990 (29. Juli 2020)

Das 2021-Bike war doch schon beim Cape Epic zu sehen (bis das Event gecancelt wurde)


----------



## FirstGeneration (29. Juli 2020)

"ganze Saison" ist gut.....


----------



## subdiver (29. Juli 2020)

Ich bin noch ganz gut mit meinem 2014er Spark RC 900 unterwegs 

Das aktuelle Spark ist doch immer noch technisc uptodate,
warum also immer wieder das Rad neu erfinden ?

Ok, bzgl. Marketing und Verkauf macht es natürlich Sinn.


----------



## Mr. Speed (29. Juli 2020)

subdiver schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Spark ist doch immer noch technisc uptodate,
> warum also immer wieder das Rad neu erfinden ?


Weil ich für die nächste Saison ein neues Bike geplant habe und es m.E. grad nix besseres gibt als das Spark


----------



## FirstGeneration (29. Juli 2020)

Auf dem besten Bike gewinnen oder eine gute Platzierung herausfahren ist einfach... Setz Dir mal eine neue Herausforderung, kauf ein Rad mit veralteter Geo und Teilen und versuch dann das beste rauszuholen ….


----------



## Lord_Downhill (2. August 2020)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> bei Scott sind eigentlich Spark UND Genius fällig, haben beide 3 Saisons "auf dem Buckel" und egal ob das nun technisch Sinn macht oder nicht, braucht das Marketing seine Argumente, die ganzen Spark Besitzer auf die neuen Innovationsträger zu hetzen. ? Nachdem die Bikeindustrie durch Corona einen Extraschub erfahren hat, wäre eigentlich der Zeitpunkt vom Nachfragegesichtspunkt her nicht schlecht. Ob das Bold Konzept für die Rennszene (Wartung !! .. Gewicht ?) so heiss ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das sähe ich eher für das Genius.


fürs Genius fänd ich mal sinnvoll dass man mehr in richtung enduro geht (160er gabeln vorne, coil dämpfer kompatibel, ein fach für tools etc.) und mal von diesem twinloc geraffel wegkommt (zumindest für vorne). mit einem 150mm bike will ich doch keine bergrennen gewinnen sondern es bergab krachen lassen ??


----------



## kleinerblaumann (2. August 2020)

Lord_Downhill schrieb:


> fürs Genius fänd ich mal sinnvoll dass man mehr in richtung enduro geht (160er gabeln vorne, coil dämpfer kompatibel, ein fach für tools etc.) und mal von diesem twinloc geraffel wegkommt (zumindest für vorne). mit einem 150mm bike will ich doch keine bergrennen gewinnen sondern es bergab krachen lassen ??


Was stört denn am Twinloc? Gibt doch für bergab den offenen Modus.


----------



## arcane (3. August 2020)

Hier sind bereits einige der 2021 Bikes zu sehen... ?





						Search results for: 'scott 2021'
					






					www.bicyclesuperstore.com.au


----------



## WeightWeenie (3. August 2020)

arcane schrieb:


> Hier sind bereits einige der 2021 Bikes zu sehen... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welch Farbenpracht - da war ja jemand besonders mutig


----------



## Mr. Speed (4. August 2020)

Schade... 

Welches Bike soll ich mir jetzt blos kaufen? ?

 P.s. Geometriedaten wären noch interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (4. August 2020)

Hier noch weitere Modelle: 









						2021 SCOTT BIKES: IN STOCK! | Contender Bicycles
					

Somebody let loose flood gates and the SCOTTs are racing through our doors! Come see which of these world-class bikes best fits your needs and desires




					contenderbicycles.com
				




Das RC PRO in weiß gefällt.


----------



## m0wlheld (4. August 2020)

Ich versteh' die Nomenklatur beim Scale nicht, ist das 950er jetzt die "höchstwertige" ALU Variante und dann geht es mit Carbon beim 940 wieder los?


----------



## Mr. Speed (4. August 2020)

Wenn die Preise auf der amerikanischen Seite stimmen, dann wären die ziemlich günstig.

Oder sind die Bikes in den USA günstiger als in Europa?

Grüße, Max


----------



## m0wlheld (4. August 2020)

Da kommen noch Steuern drauf, die je nach Bundesstaat aber unterschiedlich und daher nicht ausgewiesen werden.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (4. August 2020)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Bei den Gabeln kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es eine OEM Variante gibt. Ist ja bei der 3 Stufen Sache mit RS auch so.



Wobei man sich das mit der extra OEM-Version - jedenfalls bei der SID Ultimate Race Day - sparen kann. Die Aftermarket-Version funktioniert bei mir mit dem Fox-Chip im Twinloc tadellos 

Mehr FW benötige ich persönlich hinten nicht, vorne hingegen nun schon etwas, da die SID im Vergleich zur Fox 34 den FW nicht voll nutzt, was mich schon ein bisschen nervt. Aber man kann wohl nicht alles haben...


----------



## Mr. Speed (4. August 2020)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Wobei man sich das mit der extra OEM-Version - jedenfalls bei der SID Ultimate Race Day - sparen kann. Die Aftermarket-Version funktioniert bei mir mit dem Fox-Chip im Twinloc tadellos



Hast du also die 2021 er 35er Sid mit 120mm?  
Heißt deine aftermarket Gabel wird härter wenn du den Twinlock auf Trail stellst?  (Auch wenn du keine 3 Kammern hast) 
Ist die Gabel auf Lock hingegen komplett zu? 

Wenn das wirklich gut funktioniert wäre das phänomenal!!

Hinten brauche ich auch  nicht zwangsläufig mehr Federweg.

Grüße, Max


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (4. August 2020)

Ja in der 2. Stufe ist sie komplett zu. Der Zugweg des Remote der Race Day Kartusche beträgt genau wie bei der Fox 10mm, daher passt das. War zu Beginn zwar zunächst etwas knapp und recht stramm, aber nach ein paar Betätigungen passte es dann perfekt.

In der Zwischenstufe reagiert die Gabel dann etwa so, als hätte man die Druckstufe stark überhöht, was ja de facto auch passiert, wenn das etwa zur Hälfte geschlosse Lockout-Ventil nur noch sehr begrenzt Öl durchlässt.
Es harmoniert meinem Empfinden nach jedenfalls ganz gut mit dem halb-blockierten Hinterbau. Wobei ich sagen muss, das ich den Trail-Modus nur sehr selten nutze. Meist mach ich komplett zu.

Edit: Ja ist die 2021 SID mit 120mm und 35er Standrohren.


----------



## Mr. Speed (4. August 2020)

Ok, danke für die Info das würde einige meiner Probleme lösen.
Der Trail mode ist m.E. Gold wert und ich nutze ihn sehr häufig.

Das Prinzip welches du beschreibst ist dasselbe wie beim Squidlock vom Orbea.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. August 2020)

Ja, ist quasi ne do-it-yourself-plattform  Aber wenn's funktioniert... Hatte ich im Vorhinein nichtmal etwartet, mir war hauptsächlich der Lockout wichtig. 

Hab anlässlich der Twinloc Thematik nun nochmal ein wenig mehr dazu gelesen und bin erstaunt, dass Nino Shurter den Trail-Modus offenbar sogar am häufigsten nutzt, jedenfalls laut Scott Homepage und auf dem Kurs in Lenzerheide: https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/page/twinloc

Wobei man natürlich nicht genau weiß, wie viel Wahrheitsgehalt dabei dem Marketing geopfert wurde... Bin da immer etwas skeptisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (5. August 2020)

Wohl eine limited edition..


----------



## MartinRa (6. August 2020)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1094534
> Wohl eine limited edition..


dürfte eine einzelanfertigung sein, is aber ziemlich geil!


----------



## Klein-Attitude (30. August 2020)

Youtube gibt es nun was, auch zum Scale, ausser Farbe hat sich scheinbar nichst geändert.


----------



## Teppichmesser (30. August 2020)

Prinzipiell, muss ja auch nichts  zwingend verändert werden.
Ist ja nicht so, dass alle paar Jahre ein neuer Rahmen kommen muss.
Auch wenn dieser "Trend" bei einigen Firmen immer mehr "durchschlägt".
Was an Scale und Spark wohl verändert werden wird/muss, ist dass die Hinterbauten breitere Reifen aufnehmen können.
Dieser "Trend" setzt sich durch
Hier mal zwei links
Scale 2021




Spark 2021


----------



## Klein-Attitude (30. August 2020)

Das Schmutzauffangbecken und die Kabelführung unterm Tretlager so frei könnte man beim Nachfolger mal ändern und vieleicht insgesamt zusätzliche Farbvarianten anbieten, dieses Quietschgelb ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Wastelino (30. August 2020)

Puh, Glück gehabt das sich nur die Farben ändern. Bleibt das Spark also noch eine Saison “aktuell“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (2. September 2020)

Auf der Scott-Hompage ist jetzt das komplette 2021er Lineup online. Technisch soweit alles beim Alten (bißchen mehr Federweg beim Spark). Farblich muss man bei den „Top of the Line Bikes“ aber gute, sehr gute Nerven haben....















Das Scale geht ja, aber die Spark‘s!? Gut das ich erstmal versorgt bin.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (2. September 2020)

Auweia ! Und dann das Scale auch nur noch gleich mit Sattelstütze, Sattel , Bremsen und Gabel ! Sowas stellt man sich doch gerade beim Kauf eines einzelnen Rahmens gerne selber zusammen !


----------



## FirstGeneration (2. September 2020)

Ist aber genau das, was momentan auch viele Hersteller an Socken und Schuhen und Pedalen etc. raushauen, siehe Rapha, Kalas, Gobik , Trek, Speci,  HT etc.


----------



## FirstGeneration (2. September 2020)

Das Spark in SW, Blau, Violett ? würde ich sofort nehmen. So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.....


----------



## Mr. Speed (2. September 2020)

Das dunkelgrüne Spark finde ich ziemlich sexy ehrlich gesagt


----------



## Wastelino (2. September 2020)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das nicht auch so eine Flip-Flop-Lackierung ist. Je nach Lichteinfall schimmert das neben dem Grün so blau/violett.
Wäre es nur grün, würde es mir wohl auch gefallen.


----------



## matt017 (2. September 2020)

Ja, die Farbe vom Spark knallt. 
Was aber noch krasser ist: Das Rahmenset ist jetzt mit UVP 7,5k€ angegeben 


			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-spark-rc-900-wc-supersonic-hmx-sl-frame-fork
		


Falls der Preis korrekt ist, wäre das eine ziemliche Steigerung zu den 2020er Preisen. Die Sets hatten/haben doch den gleichen Umfang, waren aber mit 6 k€ eingepreist?! 
Aktuell ist auch kein Rahmenset mit Fox Fahrwerk gelistet...


----------



## matt017 (2. September 2020)

Auch ziemlich beachtlich, dass es das Spark scheinbar nur noch mit 34er Fox oder der dicken SID mit jeweils 110mm geben wird. Die beiden leichten Gabeln (32er SID und Step Cast) fallen damit komplett durchs Raster. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet.


----------



## Wastelino (2. September 2020)

Teurer ist das Set geworden, ja. Dafür hat der Rahmen aber jetzt auch die HMX SL Faser und die SID Ultimate Race Day. Beim Vorgänger-Rahmenset, ausgehend von der Nino-Edition, war es nur die HMX-Faser und die sackschwere SID mit 1600 Gramm. Ob dieses Upgrade nun €1500 Mehrpreis wert ist, ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte.

Ach ja, und ein Sattel ist jetzt auch dabei....


----------



## matt017 (2. September 2020)

Ja, irgendwie schon. 
Wobei ich das Mehrgewicht der bisherigen Nino- zum SL-Rahmen hauptsächlich auf den schweren RockShox Dämpfer und die Lackierung schiebe. Aber ein bisschen SL wird auch dabei sein. 

Ja, die alte SID war/ist schwer, aber die Preise für die Gabel sind doch mehr oder weniger konstant geblieben, oder? 

Naja, jedenfalls dürften die 21er Rahmensets gewichtsmäßig ein gutes Stück über den bisherigen SL-Sets mit Fox Fahrwerk liegen. Ob das die 10 mm mehr Federweg aufwiegen, ist wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (2. September 2020)

Zumindest der Straßenpreis. So liegt die Ultimate SL bei um die €700.


----------



## Foxiwave (4. September 2020)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Teurer ist das Set geworden, ja. Dafür hat der Rahmen aber jetzt auch die HMX SL Faser und die SID Ultimate Race Day. Beim Vorgänger-Rahmenset, ausgehend von der Nino-Edition, war es nur die HMX-Faser und die sackschwere SID mit 1600 Gramm. Ob dieses Upgrade nun €1500 Mehrpreis wert ist, ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte.
> 
> Ach ja, und ein Sattel ist jetzt auch dabei....



. und Kurbel und Bremsen .. ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Wastelino (4. September 2020)

Das war bei der Nino-Edition aber auch schon dabei.

Eigentlich bieten sie da schon ein fast komplettes Bike an. Laufräder rein, Kassette, Schaltwerk, Kette und Shifter und los gehts. Hat mit einem Rahmenset nicht mehr wirklich viel am Hut.


----------



## Gefahradler (4. September 2020)

Falls sich jmd das Spark-Rahmenset zulegt und Gabel und Lenker nicht möchte, ich würde sie ihr/ihm abkaufen.


----------



## tonzone (5. September 2020)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Eigentlich bieten sie da schon ein fast komplettes Bike an. Laufräder rein, Kassette, Schaltwerk, Kette und Shifter und los gehts. Hat mit einem Rahmenset nicht mehr wirklich viel am Hut.


Ja, Du hast absolut Recht... das letzte "normale" Rahmenset war das 2019er. Da war zwar die Gabel auch schon dabei (wie auch der Fraser), aber das war noch eingermassen i. O., zumal man eh nicht den Listenpreis bezahlt hat. Ich bin bei den 2018er und 2019er Aufbauten auf knapp 10 Kg gekommen, mit XX1 und leichten Laufrädern. Bei meinem bin ich nun mit (selbstaufgebauten) Carbon-LRS auf 9,8 Kg, trotz der eher "schweren" Originalteile wie Fraser und Sattelstütze. 
Das 2021er Rahmenset um 7.500 (!) finde ich trotz HMX-SL absolut unattraktiv, da waren die silbernen und roten Sonderedition von heuer noch deutlich schicker. Aber klar, ist auch Geschmacksache... der Preis jedoch, äh...


----------



## tonzone (7. September 2020)

@*Teppichmesser* - Danke für das Video, jetzt erst mal durchgespult und das exakte Gewicht gesehen... original mit Pedalen über 11 kg! Die Rekon Race sind bekanntlich ja schon schwere Pellen, aber die Reifen (mit verm. schweren Schläuchen) allein werden es wohl nicht sein? Gabel? LRS?


----------



## general-easy (7. September 2020)

in dem Vorgänger RC WC waren zwar NoName Schläuche, aber dafür relativ leicht. Hatte mir da auch mehr Potential erhofft damals.


----------



## Southbike (2. Oktober 2020)

sehe ich das richtig, dass nur die Gabel nun auf 110mm erhöht würde und der Dämpfer bei 100mm bleibt?
Dazu fehlt mir immer noch der 2. Flaschenhalter, finde den gerade auf längere Touren sehr praktisch - vor allem, wenn man keinen Rucksack verwenden will.

Dazu finde ich wirklich seltsam, dass beim Rahmenset sogar die Bremse, Kurbel, Sattel, Lenker bereits verbaut sind - hat wirklich mit einem Rahmenset wenig zu tun - dazu dann auch der Hohe Preis.
Gabel und Sattelstütze war bereits früher dabei, aber das ist mir wirklich selbst too much.

Spannend finde ich, falls Scott 2022 wirklich eine neue Geometrie herausbringen sollte, ob sie dann komplett auf 110mm setzen, und hoffentlich auch einen 2. Flaschenhalter verbauen.

Somit bleibe ich bei meinem RC Spark, auch wenn dieser bereits das Vormodell ist und ca. 8 Jahre alt ist (erste Spark Serie als 29er).


----------



## Foxiwave (2. Oktober 2020)

Das Rahmenset ist deswegen so üppig, weil die Anbauteile entweder Teil des paint jobs oder Nino gelabeled sind. Gesamtkunstwerk quasi . Dieses Jahr ist der Folgejahrgang extrem früh verfügbar, das ist bei Scott sonst total unüblich. Spricht alles für ein (verschobenes) Nachfolgemodell zur Olympiade nächstes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (2. Oktober 2020)

Foxiwave schrieb:


> ... zur *Olympiade *nächstes Jahr.


OT:
Ich weiß, niemand mag Klugschei**er, aber hier muss ich doch mal 

Was du meinst, sind die olympischen Spiele. Eine Olympiade ist der Zeitraum zwischen zwei olympischen Spielen.
Und in dem Zuge sei gleich auch ein weiterer häufig gemachter Fehler erwähnt: Ein Olympionike ist kein Olympiateilnehmer, sondern ein Olympiasieger -  ἡ νίκη = der Sieg.

So, jetzt steinigt den Besserwisser


----------



## aristo111990 (2. Oktober 2020)

Southbike schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig, dass nur die Gabel nun auf 110mm erhöht würde und der Dämpfer bei 100mm bleibt?
> Dazu fehlt mir immer noch der 2. Flaschenhalter, finde den gerade auf längere Touren sehr praktisch - vor allem, wenn man keinen Rucksack verwenden will.
> ......
> 
> ...



N1NO fährt in Nove Mesto na Morave 110mm vorne / 120mm hinten (und eine 10-50Z Kassete)
Kate aber (wegen dem Gewicht) vorne nur 100mm und einer SID SL


----------



## kleinerblaumann (2. Oktober 2020)

Hinten mehr Federweg als vorne?


----------



## aristo111990 (2. Oktober 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Hinten mehr Federweg als vorne?



Yes,
habe soeben nochmal gecheckt.  
Also, das ist das Set-up was er in NMnM fährt🤷‍♂️


----------



## Foxiwave (3. Oktober 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> OT:
> Ich weiß, niemand mag Klugschei**er, aber hier muss ich doch mal
> 
> Was du meinst, sind die olympischen Spiele. Eine Olympiade ist der Zeitraum zwischen zwei olympischen Spielen.
> ...



1. Du hast Recht
2. Damit bist Du - siehe unten - aber gut beschäftigt 😉


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Oktober 2020)

Das ist mir alles zu stressig. Das Rad fährt genau so wie die letzten 3 Jahre.

Nächstes Jahr gibts beides neu - wenn dann mal ein zweiter Flaha passt wechsel ich aufs Spark RC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vicious6circle (16. Januar 2021)

Etwas Off topic aber weiß jemand was die Aluvarienten des Spark so wiegen? Man findet immer nur Angaben zu den Carbon hobeln.


----------



## Frodijak (16. April 2021)

…


----------



## Schwitte (16. April 2021)

Mit einem alten DT Swiss Dämpfer....??


----------



## Mr. Speed (16. April 2021)

Frodijak schrieb:


> 🤔
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1251846Die Schweizer Bold eingekauft und gleich umgesetzt?


Woher kommt das?
Zuverlässige Wuelle?
Denke auch dass die eher keinen Dt Swiss Dämpfer verbauen werden... 😉

Auf insta hat man ja schon mehrere solcher Spark 22er Renderings gesehen...

Wenns wirklich mit versteckten Dämpfer kommt (was durchaus möglich ist) wirds wohl unbezahlbar sein. 🙈


----------



## Florian301 (16. April 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Woher kommt das?
> Zuverlässige Wuelle?
> Denke auch dass die eher keinen Dt Swiss Dämpfer verbauen werden... 😉
> 
> ...


Wieso kein DT? Würde doch passen ... möglichst viele Komponenten aus der Schweiz bzw von Schweizer Herstellern....

Und vor RS sind sie ja auch DT gefahren 🤷


----------



## Mr. Speed (17. April 2021)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Wieso kein DT? Würde doch passen ... möglichst viele Komponenten aus der Schweiz bzw von Schweizer Herstellern....
> 
> Und vor RS sind sie ja auch DT gefahren 🤷


Scott verbaut momentan nur Fox, RS oder Xfusion Fahrwerke.

Das Team fährt nur RS

Glaube also eher nicht, dass die nun auch noch DT Dämpfer mit verbauen...


----------



## eBike-Power (17. April 2021)

Frodijak schrieb:


> 🤔
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1251846Die Schweizer Bold eingekauft und gleich umgesetzt?


Nein, einfach ein Bold gezeigt



Sie Kettenstrebe


----------



## Mr. Speed (8. Juni 2021)

Soooooo Morgen könnte es wirklich spannend werden! 
...Wenn ich Ninos insta Post richtig interprätiert habe.🥳


----------



## Klein-Attitude (8. Juni 2021)

Wie lautete er denn ?


----------



## Florian301 (8. Juni 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Wie lautete er denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (8. Juni 2021)

Ach mann bis 4 Uhr warten... 

Noch spannender als das Rad selbst werden wohl die Preise und die Lieferzeiten


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (8. Juni 2021)

#FASTISFUN könnte auch auf ein E-Bike hinweisen


----------



## Schwitte (8. Juni 2021)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> #FASTISFUN könnte auch auf ein E-Bike hinweisen


Mir lag es auf der Zunge.....


----------



## SimplyTheBeast (8. Juni 2021)

Also ich habe heute, zufällig, mit meinem Händler wegen einem neuen Spark RC für nächstes Jahr gesprochen und ich fragte - kommt da ein neuer Rahmen? Er drauf nur: Ja, aber ich darf dazu noch nicht mehr sagen! Das ist der letzte Stand von vor 30min.


----------



## baloo (8. Juni 2021)

SimplyTheBeast schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute, zufällig, mit meinem Händler wegen einem neuen Spark RC für nächstes Jahr gesprochen und ich fragte - kommt da ein neuer Rahmen? Er drauf nur: Ja, aber ich darf dazu noch nicht mehr sagen! Das ist der letzte Stand von vor 30min.


den wird Nino dann in Tokio vielleicht das erstemal fahren ?!


----------



## Florian301 (8. Juni 2021)

baloo schrieb:


> den wird Nino dann in Tokio vielleicht das erstemal fahren ?!


Denke eher am Wochenende in Leogang. Wieso sollten sie es sonst morgen vorstellen 🤔🤷


----------



## baloo (8. Juni 2021)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Denke eher am Wochenende in Leogang. Wieso sollten sie es sonst morgen vorstellen 🤔🤷


man sorry, grad die Zweite bekommen, offenbar ein paar Nebenwirkungen


----------



## kleinerblaumann (8. Juni 2021)

baloo schrieb:


> den wird Nino dann in Tokio vielleicht das erstemal fahren ?!


War da nicht was mit einer Regelung, dass bei Olympia nur Räder gefahren dürfen, die x Monate vorher präsentiert oder zumindest in Rennen gefahren wurden? Aber das ist nur ne dunkle Erinnerung von mir, kann mich auch irren.


----------



## FirstGeneration (8. Juni 2021)

Ist doch aber nichts neues, dass Scott schon seit Mitte 2019 mit Bold kooperiert und sich bei Bold eingekauft hat, bzw dort das Sagen hat. Und das bisher jedes dritte Jahr ein neues Spark raus kam und nun nach 2019-2021 auch wieder, erstaunt auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt017 (8. Juni 2021)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Ist doch aber nichts neues, dass Scott schon seit Mitte 2019 mit Bold kooperiert und sich bei Bold eingekauft hat, bzw dort das Sagen hat. Und das bisher jedes dritte Jahr ein neues Spark raus kam und nun nach 2019-2021 auch wieder, erstaunt auch nicht wirklich.


Nur dass das aktuelle Spark 2016 (MJ 2017) vorgestellt wurde... 

Und das Spark in Bold-Design glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe. (wobei ich natürlich drauf hoffe...)


----------



## FirstGeneration (8. Juni 2021)

Nein, aber geschenkt....


----------



## Orontes (8. Juni 2021)

matt017 schrieb:


> Nur dass das aktuelle Spark 2016 (MJ 2017) vorgestellt wurde...
> 
> Und das Spark in Bold-Design glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe. (wobei ich natürlich drauf hoffe...)


Der auf dem Bild angedeuteten Form nach gehe ich vom Bold-Design aus


----------



## kleinerblaumann (8. Juni 2021)

Das Bold Zeug mag ja optisch nett sein, aber man darf keine Vorliebe dafür haben, mit dem Setup zu experimentieren, dann wirds doch schnell sehr unpraktisch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juni 2021)

Einen 2. Flaha wuerde ich dafuer jetzt auch nicht opfern wollen...


----------



## Florian301 (9. Juni 2021)

So, um alle noch "heißer" zu machen 🤭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matt017 (9. Juni 2021)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Einen 2. Flaha wuerde ich dafuer jetzt auch nicht opfern wollen...


Vielleicht ist es auch nur in der Gr. S so eng im Rahmendreieck. 
Ich bin gespannt. 

... und hasse es wenn ich auf den ganzen Marketing/Insta/Sonstwas-Quatsch anspringe 😬


----------



## Seimon (9. Juni 2021)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> #FASTISFUN könnte auch auf ein E-Bike hinweisen


Gab auch eine Zwift Werbekampagne namens FUN IS FAST 🥴


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Juni 2021)

Bin auf die Geo gespannt. 
Und auch darauf ob da jetzt ein Eingelenker bleibt, oder doch noch was anderes kommt... 
Ob ich den Versteckten Dämpfer gut finden soll, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber die Marketingabteilung von Scott hat sicher gute Argumente


----------



## Seimon (9. Juni 2021)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Einen 2. Flaha wuerde ich dafuer jetzt auch nicht opfern wollen...


Den gab es eh vorher auch nicht…(leider)


----------



## Orontes (9. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Bin auf die Geo gespannt.
> Und auch darauf ob da jetzt ein Eingelenker bleibt, oder doch noch was anderes kommt...
> Ob ich den Versteckten Dämpfer gut finden soll, weiß ich noch nicht. Aber die Marketingabteilung von Scott hat sicher gute Argumente


Die müssen aber schon verdammt gut sein, sollten sie, wie ich aktuell befürchte, noch weiter an der Preisschraube drehen 😁


----------



## s_works (9. Juni 2021)

hab das Foto vom neuen Spark schon vor 4 Wochen gesehen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann folgende facts: Topmodell über 12000 Euro, komplett innenverlegte Züge, neue Fox Dropperpost, Dämpfer wie bei Bold;

nichts was ich haben muss...


----------



## tonzone (9. Juni 2021)

s_works schrieb:


> Topmodell über 12000 Euro, komplett innenverlegte Züge, neue Fox Dropperpost, Dämpfer wie bei Bold;


Könnte ich mir schon so vorstellen. Das Topmodell mit den Syncros Silverton SL war in den letzten 2 Jahren ja auch schon offiziell über 12.000,-, wie auch bei Spezi und Konsorten. 
Wohl jeder engagierte Hobbyradler hat Bikes um über 10k in der Garage stehen, und 12.000,- habe ich für meine aktuellen Scotts auch ausgegeben (eher etwas mehr), das sind dann aber immerhin zwei Radln (Scale RC und ein Spark RC ). Wenn dann noch ein Addict RC oder ein Foil dazu kömmt, bei dem einen oder anderen noch ein Genius oder Ransom (um bei Scott zu bleiben, ist ja bei S-Works fast noch heftiger), tja...

Sollte das neue Spark den Dämpfer wirklich in den Rahmen gerührt (und nicht geschüttelt) bekommen haben à la Bond, wird das ganze im Tretlagerbereich so fett (wahrscheinlich auch das Unterrohr), dass das zumindest mir (und auch vielen meiner Mitsportler*innenenen) nicht mehr gefällt. Und zwar so überhaupt nicht. Mocht oba nix, dann gibt´s halt künftig für jede(n) ein FM936, wie´s unser @Donnerbolzen schon vorexerziert und seine ganzen Kumpels mit selbigem aus-/aufgerüstet hat 
"Moderner" wird das Sparky auch nicht sein, nehmen wir an...


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Juni 2021)

tonzone schrieb:


> "Moderner" wird das Sparky auch nicht sein, nehmen wir an...


Genau auf das bin ich gespannt. Das aktuelle Spark war viele Jahre allen voraus eigentlich... Mal schauen ob ihnen noch so ein Wurf gelingt. 
Würde mich auch nicht überraschen, wenn sie vom Eingelenker weggehen würden...


----------



## SimplyTheBeast (9. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Eingelenker


Das aktuelle Spark hat aber keinen "Eingelenker" Hinterbau!


----------



## tonzone (9. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Spark war viele Jahre allen voraus eigentlich... Mal schauen ob ihnen noch so ein Wurf gelingt.


Klar, stimmt. Ich habe den Vergleich zum FM936, welches ja sehr modern ist. Und abwärts ist das Baby eine Macht, schon mit 110er Gabel. 
Allerdings ist das Spark, so wie´s jetzt ist, auch keine Gurke... ich lasse es zwar durchaus krachen (war jahrelang Motocrosser), aber wenn ich sehe, was Nino mit "meinem" alten Spark anstellt... äh. Das Radl, so wie´s jetzt noch ist, ist auf jeden Fall nicht das Limit, es ist der Pilot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedi (9. Juni 2021)

-


----------



## zedi (9. Juni 2021)

SimplyTheBeast schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Spark hat aber keinen "Eingelenker" Hinterbau!


Doch! Aber mehrfach abgestützt.


----------



## Florian301 (9. Juni 2021)




----------



## FirstGeneration (9. Juni 2021)

Na wenigstens kein E-Bike ;-)


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Juni 2021)

Also das Foto ist schon sehr geschickt, gemacht... Sodass der Kabelsalat wirklich möglichst wenig auffällt! Da musste ich schon genau hinschauen


----------



## pirat00 (9. Juni 2021)

Die Leitungen scheinen zumindest durch den Steuersatz geleitet zu werden.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CP5fOkthlXB/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## eBike-Power (9. Juni 2021)




----------



## Schwitte (9. Juni 2021)

Leider nicht schön!









						Das neue Scott Spark: Zündfunke einer Revolution?
					

Mehr Federweg und ein integrierter Dämpfer. Scott verpasst dem erfolgreichsten MTB-Racefully der Welt ein Update. Definiert das Spark den Rennsport damit neu?




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Juni 2021)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Leider nicht schön!


Ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden ob es mir gefällt oder nicht.

Das 17er Spark hat mir die ersten beiden Jahre auch nicht gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (9. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden ob es mir gefällt oder nicht.
> 
> Das 17er Spark hat mir die ersten beiden Jahre auch nicht gefallen


Ich kann mich auch nicht grade zum Jubel überwinden 😬


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Juni 2021)

*"Der HMX-SL-Rahmen wiegt 1870 Gramm, der HMX 1990 Gramm, der HMF 2150 Gramm* - Herstellerangaben, inkl. Dämpfer und Hardware"

Uiuiui ganz schön zugenommen


----------



## Luisfigo (9. Juni 2021)

Luisfigo schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch nicht grade zum Jubel überwinden 😬


----------



## s_works (9. Juni 2021)

also mir gefällts recht gut. Eigentlich wie ein epic evo...


----------



## Luisfigo (9. Juni 2021)




----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Juni 2021)

Gibt`s irgendwo schon Preise zu den einzelnen Modellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisfigo (9. Juni 2021)




----------



## feedyourhead (9. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Gibt`s irgendwo schon Preise zu den einzelnen Modellen?


https://www.mtb-news.de/news/scott-spark-2022-test/


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Juni 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/scott-spark-2022-test/


Damit meinte ich Preise zu den einzelnen Ausstattungsvarianten.


----------



## Seimon (9. Juni 2021)

s_works schrieb:


> also mir gefällts recht gut. Eigentlich wie ein epic evo...


Nur, dass man Dämpfer/Gabel nicht tauschen muss um damit Rennen fahren zu können. Lockout dies das


----------



## feedyourhead (9. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich Preise zu den einzelnen Ausstattungsvarianten.


Ich auch.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. Juni 2021)

Sieht seiner Vorlage - dem Bold Linkin Trail - schon verdammt ähnlich. Wobei ich das Bold schicker finde; hat mehr Raffinesse in der Gestaltung der Rohre und der Tretlagerbereich ist nicht so wuchtig wie beim neuen Spark. Da wird man leicht fürn E-Biker gehalten im Vorbeifahren...  

Zum Vergleich:


----------



## Schwitte (9. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden ob es mir gefällt oder nicht.


Man wird sich dran gewöhnen.
Das Unterrohr/der Tretlagerbereich ist mir zu E-Bike-lastig.


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Juni 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ich auch.


In der Eile übersehen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. Juni 2021)

Ok von der linken Seite her sieht's nicht ganz so wuchtig aus...


----------



## Seimon (9. Juni 2021)

Für meine Vorlieben, scheint das neue Spark auf jedenfall das richtige Bike zu sein (zuvor mit dem Epic Evo geliebäugelt). An die "neuartige" Optik wird man sich schnell gewöhnen. Find's perfekt, dass bereits das RC mit 120mm ausgestattet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eBike-Power (9. Juni 2021)

wasn Saxophon


----------



## tonzone (9. Juni 2021)

Noch schlimmer als befürchtet... extraschiach! Dieses fette Unterrohr... würg. 
In Größe "M" sind die Werte recht nah am FM936 "S"...


----------



## Seimon (9. Juni 2021)

Auch noch Platz für zwei Flaschenhalter, das wird ja immer besser!


----------



## Luisfigo (9. Juni 2021)




----------



## rauschs (9. Juni 2021)

Die Bold homepage scheint mir aktuell etwas langsam. 

Mir gefällt es v.A. für Bold, dass es nun doch so gekommen ist.


----------



## Frodijak (9. Juni 2021)

…


----------



## FirstGeneration (9. Juni 2021)

Preise der einzelnen Modelle und Farben findet man doch im Artikel des bike- Magazin unter der weiteren Verlinkung unter der Überschrift "Vielfalt siegt.....


----------



## kleinerblaumann (9. Juni 2021)

Seimon schrieb:


> Auch noch Platz für zwei Flaschenhalter, das wird ja immer besser!


Leider keine zwei großen Flaschen. Aber gut, ich bruch grad eh kein neues.


----------



## Florian301 (9. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Gibt`s irgendwo schon Preise zu den einzelnen Modellen?


Auf der Scott Homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxiwave (9. Juni 2021)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Sieht seiner Vorlage - dem Bold Linkin Trail - schon verdammt ähnlich. Wobei ich das Bold schicker finde; hat mehr Raffinesse in der Gestaltung der Rohre und der Tretlagerbereich ist nicht so wuchtig wie beim neuen Spark. Da wird man leicht fürn E-Biker gehalten im Vorbeifahren...
> 
> Zum Vergleich:


das Bold musste funktionieren und da liegen auch die Patente, die Scott jetzt exklusiv nutzen kann. Welches Hinterbausystem hat diese Exklusivität sonst schon noch ? Aber der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen Scott und seinem Erwerb Bold liegt darin, dass das Spark jetzt voll wettbewerbsfähig durchkonstruiert ist. Das Bold war ja mehr Boutique.


----------



## Foxiwave (9. Juni 2021)

Seimon schrieb:


> Für meine Vorlieben, scheint das neue Spark auf jedenfall das richtige Bike zu sein (zuvor mit dem Epic Evo geliebäugelt). An die "neuartige" Optik wird man sich schnell gewöhnen. Find's perfekt, dass bereits das RC mit 120mm ausgestattet ist.


Das Epic Evo mit Remote lock out auszustatten ist leider erstens teuer und zweitens sind die RS Komponenten diese Saison gar nicht mehr verfügbar. Hatte auch geliebäugelt, bin aber Spark Fahrer und Twinloc Fan und jetzt wo auf einmal alles auf leichte Eingelenker setzt wird das unverzichtbar. Zumindest für alle Effizienzfreaks. Und aufgeräumt ist jetzt auch noch ! 😮😇


----------



## feedyourhead (9. Juni 2021)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Und der Pressetext schön „die Ingenieure von Scott…“ „Scott … eine Reihe an Inovationen“


Ob Specialized sich jetzt einen Peter Denk holt der zuvor für Cannondale gearbeitet hat und wieder zuvor für Scott oder ob Scott ganze Firmen aufkauft, es werden immer die Entwicklungen von denen sein die dafür bezahlt haben. Dafür bezahlen die Firmen schließlich.


----------



## chilla13 (9. Juni 2021)

Ich finds ganz schick, aber 67,2 Grad LW taugt mir so gar nicht. Hab gerade erst mein Pivot von 67,5 auf 68,5 modifiziert und finde es steiler um Längen besser.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (9. Juni 2021)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Ich finds ganz schick, aber 67,2 Grad LW taugt mir so gar nicht. Hab gerade erst mein Pivot von 67,5 auf 68,5 modifiziert und finde es steiler um Längen besser.


Die dunkle Seite ist länger, flacher, verführerischer


----------



## Mr. Speed (10. Juni 2021)

Sehe ich, das richtig, dass sie den Rahmen mit PF-Lager belassen haben...?

Finde ich schade. Aber aber wird nicht anders gehn wegen dem wuchtigen Tretlagerbereich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (10. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> *"Der HMX-SL-Rahmen wiegt 1870 Gramm, der HMX 1990 Gramm, der HMF 2150 Gramm* - Herstellerangaben, inkl. Dämpfer und Hardware"
> 
> Uiuiui ganz schön zugenommen


Naja gut ich habe nochmal nachgesehen... Mein 19er HMF hat 2123 in M inkl. Dämpfer und Kleinkram gewogen. Wenn die Angaben stimmen, ist der neue Rahmen eh nicht so viel schwerer.


----------



## SimplyTheBeast (10. Juni 2021)

Ich hab mir das mal genauer angeschaut. Das ist einfach ein "Bold", jetzt steht halt Scott drauf, finde ich nicht innovativ, innovativ war Bold, wie sie damit begonnen haben, Scott war nur schlau und hat sich eingekauft. Kann man jetzt sehen wie man will. Einziger Vorteil: das Teil ist, durch Bold, schon mehrfach erprobt und wird sicher funktionieren, aber von Scott hätte ich mir etwas anderes erwartet (verglichen micht Specialized oder Merida, die wirklich was NEUES brachten, oder Simplon).


----------



## Mr. Speed (10. Juni 2021)

SimplyTheBeast schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das mal genauer angeschaut. Das ist einfach ein "Bold", jetzt steht halt Scott drauf, finde ich nicht innovativ, innovativ war Bold, wie sie damit begonnen haben, Scott war nur schlau und hat sich eingekauft. Kann man jetzt sehen wie man will. Einziger Vorteil: das Teil ist, durch Bold, schon mehrfach erprobt und wird sicher funktionieren, aber von Scott hätte ich mir etwas anderes erwartet (verglichen micht Specialized oder Merida, die wirklich was NEUES brachten, oder Simplon).


Was ist denn bei Speci Merida oder Simplon wirklich was NEUES?


----------



## Seimon (10. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Was ist denn bei Speci Merida oder Simplon wirklich was NEUES?


Nichts, außer dass sie leichter geworden sind.


----------



## Schwitte (10. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Was ist denn bei Speci Merida oder Simplon wirklich was NEUES?


Würde mich auch interessieren.


Seimon schrieb:


> Nichts, außer dass sie leichter geworden sind.


Nee, in den letzten Jahren wurde der Reach länger und Lenkkopfwinkel flacher / Sitzwinkel steiler.
Bisschen was ist also schon passiert.


----------



## Seimon (10. Juni 2021)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Nee, in den letzten Jahren wurde der Reach länger und Lenkkopfwinkel flacher.


War das wirklich innovativ von den besagten Marken? (Oder war das Sarkasmus?)


----------



## Mr. Speed (11. Juni 2021)

Nachdem im offiziellen Präsentationsthread hauptsächlich genörgelt wird... Stelle ich die Frage hier nochmal. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand auf die Sprünge helfen:


Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Btw. Kann mir jemand das mit der Kettenlinie weiter nach aussen (3mm) auf sich hat? (Siehe Bericht)
> Braucht`s dafür nun ein Kettenblatt mit 6mm Offset nach aussen? Oder Ist die Kurbel um 3mm versetzt?
> Oder ist die Kurbel einfach breiter? Bleibt die Kettenlinie dann aber noch in einem vernünftigen Maß?
> 
> Grüße, Max


----------



## irgendwer84 (11. Juni 2021)

Am bisherigen rc (mit 100mm) gefällt mir gerade das tiefe Tretlager so sehr aber der Markt will wohl eher größere Werte, was den Federweg angeht, schade.Das Bold Konzept kommt schon Klasse (bis auf die ebike Optik) solange das bike sich mit dem Lenkwinkel auf der Ebene nicht fährt wie ne Chopper...?


----------



## moggale (11. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Nachdem im offiziellen Präsentationsthread hauptsächlich genörgelt wird... Stelle ich die Frage hier nochmal. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand auf die Sprünge helfen:


Müsste ein Kettenblatt mit 0mm Offset sein. Boost hat ja 3mm nach innen.


----------



## Mr. Speed (11. Juni 2021)

moggale schrieb:


> Müsste ein Kettenblatt mit 0mm Offset sein. Boost hat ja 3mm nach innen.


Heißt ich müsste wohl wieder Powermeter wechseln... 
Ausser ich kriege das KB auf der Vorderseite, statt wie jetzt auf der Rückseite dran...🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimplyTheBeast (11. Juni 2021)

Seimon schrieb:


> Nichts, außer dass sie leichter geworden sind.


Hi zusammen, Sowohl das Cirex bei Simplon, als auch das Merida ninety six wurden komplett neu entwickelt, zwar für das Jahr 2021, nicht 2022, aber von Grund auf neuentwickelt. Scott nimmt hier einfach Bold, verbaut einen Hinterbau mit Flexstreben. Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich neu, vorallem da Bold den Rahmen schon 3 Jahre im Programm hat!

Einzig der Steuerkopfbereich wurde von Scott "schöner" gemacht. Das muss ich schon sagen, aber unterm Strich gehen alle den nahezu selben Weg (auch Merida und Simplon), Bowden und Bremsleitung durchs Steuerkopflager, was beim Tausch "SEHR" lustig ist, weil man den Steuerkopf zerlegen muss.


----------



## Mr. Speed (11. Juni 2021)

SimplyTheBeast schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, Sowohl das Cirex bei Simplon, als auch das Merida ninety six wurden komplett neu entwickelt, zwar für das Jahr 2021, nicht 2022, aber von Grund auf neuentwickelt. Scott nimmt hier einfach Bold, verbaut einen Hinterbau mit Flexstreben. Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich neu, vorallem da Bold den Rahmen schon 3 Jahre im Programm hat!
> 
> Einzig der Steuerkopfbereich wurde von Scott "schöner" gemacht. Das muss ich schon sagen, aber unterm Strich gehen alle den nahezu selben Weg (auch Merida und Simplon), Bowden und Bremsleitung durchs Steuerkopflager, was beim Tausch "SEHR" lustig ist, weil man den Steuerkopf zerlegen muss.


Hä? 
Da steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlach.
Was verstehst du unter von Grund auf NEU entwickelt? Bzw. Wo ist denn die wirkliche Innovation vei den genannten? Die Geo wie sie Merda und Simplon nun endlich bauen, hatte das Spark weitestgehend doch schon seit dem 2017er Modell... 

Also NEUES kann ich da jetzt nicht wirklich etwas finden...


----------



## kleinerblaumann (11. Juni 2021)

Doch doch, die Leitungsführungen unterm Lenker sind neu, sowas gabs an der Stelle bisher noch nicht 

Im Ernst - ist doch egal was daran wie neu oder nicht neu ist. Neu zu sein ist doch auch kein Wert an sich.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. Juni 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Heißt ich müsste wohl wieder Powermeter wechseln...
> Ausser ich kriege das KB auf der Vorderseite, statt wie jetzt auf der Rückseite dran...🤔


Ich würd's erstmal mit dem alten KB probieren. Solange es an der Kettenstrebe vorbei kommt, ist alles gut.

An meinem 2020er Spark verwende ich sogar ein ovales 34er Alugear KB mit 6mm Offset statt 3mm, da der Schräglauf der Kette auf dem 51er Ritzel so besser ist. 

Die Kettenlinie ist nämlich mitnichten mittig ausgerichtet beim eigentlich vorgesehenen 3mm Offset KB, sondern nach außen versetzt, so dass auf den kleinen Ritzeln (große Gänge) weniger Schräglauf ist als auf den großen Ritzeln (kleine Gänge). So ist es jedenfalls bei mir.

Und da bei mir die großen Ritzel deutlich mehr Watt abbekommen als die kleinen (Abrackern am Berg), macht es Sinn die Kettenlinie um 3mm mehr nach innen zu verschieben.

Von daher würde ich es immer explizit austesten, wenn das Bike vor einem in der Werkstatt steht.


----------



## Schwitte (11. Juni 2021)

Seit es 1-fach Antriebe gibt interessiert mich die Kettenlinie überhaupt nicht mehr.
Die Kurbel/das Kettenblatt wird immer so nah wie möglich an die Kettenstrebe gespacert um den irren Schräglauf bei den großen hinteren Ritzeln und dem dann weit nach vorne geschwenktem Schaltwerk irgendwie etwas entgegen zu kommen. Ob die Kurbel dann einige Millimeter außerhalb der Mitte sitzt, merkt beim Pedalieren kein Mensch.


----------



## Schmal (11. Juni 2021)

Wir halten als erstes Fazit fest:

gekapselter Dämpfer in Ordnung, frei liegendes Pedal Schei**e 😁😇


----------



## Schwitte (11. Juni 2021)

Tja, ist mal gründlich in die Hose gegangen.
Kein Spark in den ersten Startreihen.
Das hat Scott sich bei der Premiere garantiert etwas anders vorgestellt.


----------



## Frodijak (11. Juni 2021)

…


----------



## Schwitte (11. Juni 2021)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Und nun? In die Presse damit oder?


FAZUA-Motor rein und ab unters Volk damit. Der Platz im Rahmen ist ja schon vorhanden. 
Anders lässt sich das Bike jetzt nicht mehr verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (11. Juni 2021)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Und nun? In die Presse damit oder?


Nicht in die Presse, in die Tonne! Taugt offenbar nix, wenn der Rahmen sogar Auswirkungen auf die Pedale hat


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Juli 2021)

Ich fand einfach, dass sich die 120mm nicht mehr so sehr nach XC angefühlt haben. Kein Wunder dass alle den -30° Lenker auf Anschlag fahren.
Der Hinterbau war,  wenn richtig eingestellt in Vergessenheit geraten. Aber die SID passt da nicht wirklich zu.

Beim Evo SL mit Fox fuhr sich das um Welten besser aber natürlich auch viel teurer.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (14. Juli 2021)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ich fand einfach, dass sich die 120mm nicht mehr so sehr nach XC angefühlt haben. Kein Wunder dass alle den -30° Lenker auf Anschlag fahren.
> Der Hinterbau war,  wenn richtig eingestellt in Vergessenheit geraten. Aber die SID passt da nicht wirklich zu.
> 
> Beim Evo SL mit Fox fuhr sich das um Welten besser aber natürlich auch viel teurer.
> ...


In St.Ingbert unterwegs ? Wär mal interessant es sich live anzusehn.


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Juli 2021)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> In St.Ingbert unterwegs ? Wär mal interessant es sich live anzusehn.


Nö das war in Bayern auf einer Veranstaltung.

Die Räder hat hier noch Niemand.


----------



## Klein-Attitude (15. Juli 2021)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Nö das war in Bayern auf einer Veranstaltung.
> 
> Die Räder hat hier noch Niemand.


Deshalb hab ich mich ja gewundert, ok, schade.


----------



## Hugo (29. August 2021)

Kommt‘s mir nur so vor, oder hat sich an der Geometrie außer dem Sitzwinkel gar nicht so viel getan?

hab mich ins neue Modell fast ein wenig verliebt, da kommt ein Angebot für das „alte“ bei dem ich fast nicht nein sagen kann um die Ecke.
oder mal anders gefragt…. Lieber ein N1NO Ltd mit allen schickanen oder das neue RC Pro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (29. August 2021)

Hugo schrieb:


> Kommt‘s mir nur so vor, oder hat sich an der Geometrie außer dem Sitzwinkel gar nicht so viel getan?
> 
> hab mich ins neue Modell fast ein wenig verliebt, da kommt ein Angebot für das „alte“ bei dem ich fast nicht nein sagen kann um die Ecke.
> oder mal anders gefragt…. Lieber ein N1NO Ltd mit allen schickanen oder das neue RC Pro?


Beide. Polygam lebt es sich glücklich.


----------



## Vicious6circle (30. August 2021)

Ich würde das alte nehmen. Das war schon Top wie ich finde und der neue versteckte Dämpfer macht zwar optisch was her, bringt doch aber nur komplikationen bei der Wartung und beim einstellen. Finde ich sehr suboptimal.


----------



## Mr. Speed (31. August 2021)

Sooooo mein Sponsor wurde anscheinend vom Händler angerufen, dass mein neues 22er Spark gerade geliefert wurde.

Kann das echt sein? Bzw hat jemand seines schon bekommen? Ich kann`s nämlich nicht ganz glauben  🥳 

P.s. ursprünglich wurde mir nämlich Jänner 2022 als Liefertermin mitgeteilt...


----------



## Mr. Speed (31. August 2021)

Update:
Kaum zu glauben! 😁


----------



## Mr. Speed (31. August 2021)

Update 2 
 Aufs S passt definitiv kein 2. Flaschenhalter...


----------



## Scotty18 (31. August 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Update 2
> Aufs S passt definitiv kein 2. Flaschenhalter...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1331870


und was ist mit "M" ?


----------



## pirat00 (31. August 2021)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> und was ist mit "M" ?


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere fährt Nino die Größe M.

Und hier auf dem Foto sind die Schrauben für die Flaschenhalter zu erkennen.
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/21210540/


----------



## Scotty18 (31. August 2021)

Danke 👍🏻


----------



## Schwitte (1. September 2021)

Schade das der S-Rahmen keinen zweiten Flaschenhalter hat, obwohl doch genau damit das neue Modell beworben wurde.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (1. September 2021)

Vielleicht passt bei Gr. S einfach keine Flasche ans Sitzrohr, also platzmäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (3. September 2021)

Hallo,

Habe gestern erstmals am Rad rumgeschraubt.
Nun erstes Feedback für die Neugierigen, künftige Spark besitzer, oder die die es werden wollen.   

1. *Dämpfer *
- Ein-und ausbau relativ unkompliziert. Sich darüber Gedanken zu machen ist unnütz.
2. *Bremse *
-Magura Bremssattel passt dieses Mal definitiv in den Rahmen.
-Dafür muss man zum Belägetauschen aber den Bremssattel abnehmen. (Scott scheint echt was gegen Magura zu haben )









3. *Leitungsführung *
-Zum tauschen der Bremsleitung  und Schalthülse muss der Dämpfer raus.
-Es gibt einen Kabelkanal aus Gummi zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau. Das verlegen der Bremsleitung und Schalthülse geht relativ unkompliziert. (Dafür muss der Hinterbau vollständig eingefedert sein.)

4. *Kurbel*
-Auf der original verbauten GX Kurbel steht wie befürchtet „Wide“ drauf. Mir wurde schon schlecht als ich das gelesen habe.
-Der Spacer zwischen Innenlager und Kettenblatt ist ca 2mm breiter wie der beim originalen DUB Innenlager mitgelieferte.
-Folgendes habe ich probiert: (Standard XX1 Dub Kurbel, P2M Powermeter, 36T KB):
-Mit standard Spacer: Kurbel lässt sich montieren. Kettenblatt hat gerade noch ein Haarbreit Luft zur Kettenstrebe. (Würde ich so nicht fahren.)
-mit original verbautem, breitem Spacer: Kurbel lässt sich montieren. Kettenblatt hat ca. 2mm Luft zur Kettenstrebe. Eventuell muss man auf der linken Seite beim Regulator vom Lagerspiel minimal Material abnehmen um das sauber eingestellt zu bekommen. Sollte aber kein Problem sein. _Was denkt ihr? Zum Platz unten? Würdet Ihr das so fahren? Bei Schlamm sicher nicht gerade super!_





*Lenkkopfbereich: *
-Was soll man sagen? Jede Menge Wirrwarr und Chaos nur damit man die Kabel etwas weniger sieht. Mich begeistert es nicht. Die Tatsache, dass ich die AXS nicht fahren will, macht es auch nicht gerade besser
-Noch viel mehr stört mich, dass ich augenscheinlich gezwungen bin, entweder den Syncros Vorbau(160g!!) oder den Fraser Lenker zu fahren. (Finde ich gerade nirgends zu bestellen btw.)
Habe gehofft, ich kann mir was zusammenfriemeln. Aber dies scheint nicht möglich ohne A. riesigem Aufwand, oder B. richtig hässlichem Pfusch. Meine Airwolf Lenkerkombi z.B. ist zu klobig und klemmt die Kabelausgänge ab.
_Wenn ihr dazu Ideen habt, gerne her damit!



_





*Fazit: *Ein cooles Bike! Der integrierte Dämpfer ist halb so dramatisch. Es ist jede Menge Platz im Unterrohr, also auch gut zum arbeiten.
Jedoch ist es sicher nicht das ideale Bike für Bastler wie mich, welche gerne die freie Wahl bei den Teilen haben.
Kann`s kaum erwarten das Ding auf dem Trail zu fahren. Dafür muss aber erst die Suntour Axon kommen, welche ich bestellt habe. Bin neugierig ob die mit den 3 Pos funktioniert. (Gehe mal davon aus.)

*Großer Bonus:* Scott hat Katzenaugen, Reflektoren, eine Klingel und sogar die Montageanleitung dafür mitgeliefert!! Wobei, eigentlich ist das doch das mindeste bei dem Preis.

P.s. Sorry für die schlechten Fotos. Habe kein gescheites Licht im Keller!


----------



## Bananamann (3. September 2021)

Warte auch auf ein Spark, allerdings in Alu.
Soll ein Trailbike werden, möchte aber auch gelegentlich meine Quarq XX1 Boost Kurbel (DUB) mit 34er Kettenblatt vom Racebike montieren.
Hatte mir überlegt links einen Wide Kurbelarm und rechts eben den Powermeter zu montieren.
Oder denkst du passt die normale Boost Kurbel auch so rein ohne Wide auf der linken Seite?
Ist ja schon ein gutes Stück länger so eine Wide...


----------



## Mr. Speed (3. September 2021)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Warte auch auf ein Spark, allerdings in Alu.
> Soll ein Trailbike werden, möchte aber auch gelegentlich meine Quarq XX1 Boost Kurbel (DUB) mit 34er Kettenblatt vom Racebike montieren.
> Hatte mir überlegt links einen Wide Kurbelarm und rechts eben den Powermeter zu montieren.
> Oder denkst du passt die normale Boost Kurbel auch so rein ohne Wide auf der linken Seite?
> Ist ja schon ein gutes Stück länger so eine Wide...


Also nach meinem Verständnis sollte das mit der normalen Kurbel recht gut funktionieren. 

Eventuell muss man wie gesagt auf der Linken Seite etwas Material am "Justierrad" fürs Lagerspiel abnehmen. Ich halte das sowieso für einen schwachsinn. Viel besser würde ich dünne Spacerscheiben zum augleichen finden.

Das Gewinde hat auf jeden Fall mehr als genügend Umdrehungen um gut zu halten.
Ich werde es erstmal so probieren. 

Wieviel breiter ist die Wide denn tatsächlich? Ich hab mich darüber nichtmal informiert  

Mehr Sorgen bereitet mir, dass das KB so verdammt nahe an der Kettenstrebe ist... Das hat aber nix mit  "Wide" zu tun....


----------



## kleinerblaumann (3. September 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> -Dafür muss man zum Belägetauschen aber den Bremssattel abnehmen.


Warum kann man die nicht nach oben raus nehmen? Was wäre denn der Unterschied zu anderen Bremssätteln, da wird das ja wohl gehen?


Mr. Speed schrieb:


> _Was denkt ihr? Zum Platz unten? Würdet Ihr das so fahren? Bei Schlamm sicher nicht gerade super!_


Wäre mir zu knapp.


----------



## Mr. Speed (3. September 2021)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Warum kann man die nicht nach oben raus nehmen? Was wäre denn der Unterschied zu anderen Bremssätteln, da wird das ja wohl gehen?
> 
> Wäre mir zu knapp.


Kann man schon... Nur muss erstmal die Schraube raus, welche die Beläge fixiert. 

Naja, wie macht das dann Schurter mit dem 38er? Spacern die weiter nach aussen?

Im Training nutze ich das 32er KB da ist es kein Problem. Im WK das 36er.  da ja eh eine auswechselbare dicke Plastikfolie zum Schutz drauf ist, werde ich es einfach mal probieren.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (3. September 2021)

Achso, die Schraube geht nicht raus. 

Ist das denn tatsächlich ein Kettenblatt mit 0mm Offset, also 3mm weiter außen als boost?


----------



## Mr. Speed (3. September 2021)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Achso, die Schraube geht nicht raus.
> 
> Ist das denn tatsächlich ein Kettenblatt mit 0mm Offset, also 3mm weiter außen als boost?


Nein das KB auf der originalen Kurbel hat 3mm Offset. 

Durch die wide Kurbel wird das KB automatisch weiter aussen sitzen. 
Müsste nochmal die Wide Kurbel montieren um zu sehen wieviel mit der Luft ist. Blöderweise hat die aber nur ein 32er KB.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (3. September 2021)

Beim neuen Spark soll die Kettenlinie jedenfalls weiter außen sein. Ob das durch eine breitere Kurbelwelle oder durch ein anderes Offset am Kettenblatt realisiert wird, ist dann egal. Jedenfalls dürfte das deine Frage beantworten, wie Nino ein größeres Kettenblatt fahren kann, nämlich mit einer anderen Kettenlinie.


----------



## Bananamann (3. September 2021)

Nino Schurter fährt jetzt 120 Millimeter Federweg - Nino Schurters Olympia-Bike für Tokio
					

Seit Beginn seiner Profi-Karriere ist Nino Schurter auf Scott-Bikes unterwegs. Pünktlich zu Olympia frischen die Schweizer ihre Beziehung mit dem neuen Scott Spark RC noch einmal auf.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (3. September 2021)

Ok. Dann müsste es ja gehen. Aber was man auf dem Foto hier sieht, wäre mir zu knapp.


----------



## Mr. Speed (3. September 2021)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Ok. Dann müsste es ja gehen. Aber was man auf dem Foto hier sieht, wäre mir zu knapp.


Falls du mein Foto meinst, kann ich dir sagen, dass ich die Justierschraube vom Lagerspiel noch nicht angerührt habe. Die war noch auf das alte Bike eingestellt. Da sollte noch was gehen...


----------



## kleinerblaumann (3. September 2021)

Ja, ich meinte dein Foto. Aber den Abstand kann man auch natürlich nur gut beurteilen, wenn es auch richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## Hugo (3. September 2021)

Hast dir ein komplettbike geholt und Baust jetzt um?
Der BMC Vorbau könnte evtl. Funktionieren, evtl sogar die Version für die Strasse (gibt’s auch in kurz und 0grad für die urban und gravel Fahrer)
Könnte aber sein, dass das insgesamt zu schmal wird.


----------



## Hugo (3. September 2021)

Wegen den Magura Bremsbelägen….man könnte in die Bohrung für die belaghalteschraube laufradseitig ein Gewinde schneiden und von der laufradseite aus die Schraube montieren….Fleisch ist da genug und wüsste jetzt auch nicht, was da ein Nachteil sein könnte


----------



## Paddyfr (14. September 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Wieviel breiter ist die Wide denn tatsächlich?





Paddyfr schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile beide Varianten, normale DUB MTB Kurbeln (135,5mm) und DUB MTB Wide (141,5mm). Zusätzlich hast du dann die Auswahl zwischen 0mm / 3mm (Boost) / 6mm (Non-Boost) Offset Kettenblättern.





Mr. Speed schrieb:


> 4. *Kurbel*
> -Auf der original verbauten GX Kurbel steht wie befürchtet „Wide“ drauf. Mir wurde schon schlecht als ich das gelesen habe.
> -Der Spacer zwischen Innenlager und Kettenblatt ist ca 2mm breiter wie der beim originalen DUB Innenlager mitgelieferte.
> -Folgendes habe ich probiert: (Standard XX1 Dub Kurbel, P2M Powermeter, 36T KB):
> ...



Mit der Wide Kurbel haben die Kurbelarme einen Abstand zur Kettenstrebe von ca. 10mm. Da das SRAM PressFit Innenlager DUB MTB-Wide baugleich zum Normalen ist und sich dies nur bei den mitgelieferten Spacern unterscheidet, könntest du auch eine nicht Wide Kurbel mit einem 2mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite montieren (statt 3mm links und 5mm rechts).
Damit der Abstand vom Kettenblatt zur Kettenstrebe weiterhin gegeben ist, würde ich ein 0mm Offset Kettenblatt montieren (statt dem 3mm Boost), kommt natürlich auf die Anzahl der Zähne an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (15. September 2021)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Mit der Wide Kurbel haben die Kurbelarme einen Abstand zur Kettenstrebe von ca. 10mm. Da das SRAM PressFit Innenlager DUB MTB-Wide baugleich zum Normalen ist und sich dies nur bei den mitgelieferten Spacern unterscheidet, könntest du auch eine nicht Wide Kurbel mit einem 2mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite montieren (statt 3mm links und 5mm rechts).
> Damit der Abstand vom Kettenblatt zur Kettenstrebe weiterhin gegeben ist, würde ich ein 0mm Offset Kettenblatt montieren (statt dem 3mm Boost), kommt natürlich auf die Anzahl der Zähne an.


Hi,
danke für den Tipp.
Leider habe ich einen Powermeter auf den ich angewiesen bin, daher fällt die Option mit dem 0mm Offset KB leider weg.

Eine XX1 Dub Wide Kurbel in 10mm scheint auch fast unmöglich zu finden...

Habe da noch eine andere Idee im Hinterkopf. Wenn endlich das Schaltwerk kommen würde auf das ich seit 3 Wochen ware könnte ich das austesten und euch Feedback geben...


----------



## metalrene1989 (15. September 2021)

Mein neues Spark 910


----------



## Scotty18 (15. September 2021)

Das klettband wird dir schöne Spuren hinterlassen


----------



## mexx34 (15. September 2021)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Mein neues Spark 910


Und wie zufrieden? Ich überlege auch


----------



## metalrene1989 (15. September 2021)

mexx34 schrieb:


> Und wie zufrieden? Ich überlege auch


Habe das Bike erst gestern bekommen und bin nur auf Asphalt ein wenig rumgecruist, fühlt sich schon mal super an. Möchte das Bike erst noch einwenig abkleben bevor es ins Gelände geht 🙈 Werde mir auf dem zweiten Laufradsatz noch ein paar leichter rollende Reifen aufziehen für denn Weg zur Arbeit, die Wicked Will rollen auf Asphalt nämlich nicht so gut 🤔 Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? 
Habe als erst bei Easy Frame angefragt ob es schon was gibt fürs Spark, sie haben mir dann angeboten dass ich meinen Rahmen zu ihnen schicken könnte und sie ihn mir abkleben für einen besseren Preis da sie noch kein neues  Spark in denn Händen hatten, aber das ist mir dann doch zu aufwändig bis ich alles abmontiert und versendet(von Südtirol aus) habe.😅 Habe jetzt die Folie von Syncros fürs Spark bestellt über meinen Händler. 
Weiteres möchte ich noch sagen das bei meinem Spark anstatt denn 4 Kolben XT die 2 Kolben montiert wurden aber das wundert mich nicht bei der aktuellen Situation. 🙈


----------



## metalrene1989 (15. September 2021)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> Das klettband wird dir schöne Spuren hinterlassen


Kommt warscheinlich eine Halterung für denn 2ten Flaschenhalter oder die neue Schlauchhalterung von Syncros drauf.


----------



## Scotty18 (16. September 2021)

besser ; weil so wird es dir schön mit staub und dreck wie schmiergelpapier den lack "zerstören"


----------



## dsquared0815 (16. September 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für den Tipp.
> Leider habe ich einen Powermeter auf den ich angewiesen bin, daher fällt die Option mit dem 0mm Offset KB leider weg.
> 
> ...


SRAM Wide Kurbelarm mit deinem alten Kurbelarm inkl. PM paaren?
Laut SRAM Frame Fit Specifications scheint die Kröpfung der Kurbelarme gleich zu sein.

Wide Kurbeln sind verfügbar.


----------



## metalrene1989 (18. September 2021)

Hallo. Habe hier noch eine KS Lev-Ci mit 150mm liegen und will diese gegen die Fox Sattelstütze mit 125mm an meinem neuen Spark 910 tauschen, glaubt ihr ist der 3. Hebel am Twinlock kompatibel mit anderen Sattelstützen oder passt er nur mit Fox Sattelstützen?


----------



## Mr. Speed (18. September 2021)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Hallo. Habe hier noch eine KS Lev-Ci mit 150mm liegen und will diese gegen die Fox Sattelstütze mit 125mm an meinem neuen Spark 910 tauschen, glaubt ihr ist der 3. Hebel am Twinlock kompatibel mit anderen Sattelstützen oder passt er nur mit Fox Sattelstützen?


Passt zu 99%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (11. Oktober 2021)

Hallo!
Habe tasächlich eine (vorüberhgehend) zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden um meine NON WIDE XX1 Kurbel auf das neue Spark zu Bauen:

1. Lagerspiel Justierschraube aus Kunststoff von der Welle entfernen.
2. Ein dickes Distanzstück nehmen welches normalerweise bei den DUB Lagern mitgeliefert wird und damit die Lagerjustierschraube ersetzen.
3. Das Distanzstück auf der Rückseite soweit plan abschleifen, bis die Kurbel im Innenlager leicht läuft, ohne dass sie Spiel hat. Das richtige Maß ist durch mehrfaches probemontieren zu ermitteln.
4. Entstandenes Offset (links) am Pedal durch Pedalunterlegscheiben ausgleichen.
5. Fertig!

Mit dem 32er KB ist noch mehr als genügend Spiel an der Kettenstrebe trotz 3mm Offset. Das 36er muss ich noch testen, aber auch da werde ich eine Lösung finden.

Die Kettenlinie passt zumindest nach meinem Augenmaß besser als mit 0mm Offset. (Orientiere mich immer am größten Ritzel)

Bin richtig zufrieden mit der Lösung. Die Justierschraube fürs Lagerspiel fand ich noch nie cool und das sieht jetzt echt clean aus.


----------



## Mr. Speed (11. Oktober 2021)

P.s. Gestern die 2. Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Geät 🥳
ca 2000 Tiefenmeter Trail (und Schnee)


----------



## mexx34 (12. Oktober 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Habe tasächlich eine (vorüberhgehend) zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden um meine NON WIDE XX1 Kurbel auf das neue Spark zu Bauen:
> 
> 1. Lagerspiel Justierschraube aus Kunststoff von der Welle entfernen.
> ...


Was ist den das für ein Protectionkit? Schaut gut aus


----------



## Mr. Speed (13. Oktober 2021)

mexx34 schrieb:


> Was ist den das für ein Protectionkit? Schaut gut aus


Hallo!
Kommt von Easyframe 🙂


----------



## Mr. Speed (19. Januar 2022)

Hallo

Leider habe ich Probleme mit dem Lockout Hebel von meinem 22er Spark:
Wenn ich das Fahrwerk vollständig sperren will, rastet der Hebel nur sehr ungerne ein. 
Oft braucht es mehrere Versuche. Echt nervig.

Der Hebel vom 19er Spark hat hingegen immer tiptop funktioniert. Auch hat sich das betätigen besser angefühlt. 

Bin ich der einzige mit diesem Problem oder gibt es noch jemanden?


----------



## hobbyhic (19. Januar 2022)

Kenne das vom 2015er Lockout, da passierte das wenn die Zugspannung zu hoch war.
Am Feineinsteller beim Shifter minimal lockern sollte helfen?


----------



## Mr. Speed (19. Januar 2022)

hobbyhic schrieb:


> Kenne das vom 2015er Lockout, da passierte das wenn die Zugspannung zu hoch war.
> Am Feineinsteller beim Shifter minimal lockern sollte helfen?


Hab ich schon probiert. Funktioniert leider nicht... Habe das problem immer noch, selbst wenn der Zug so lose ist, dass das Fahrwerk nichtmehr komplett schließt....

Fühlt sich fast so an als wäre die Aussparung für die Rasterung nicht deutlich genug abgesetzt...


----------



## Bananamann (19. Januar 2022)

Hilft dir zwar jetzt nicht weiter aber ich habe beschlossen den alten Lockout ans neue Spark zu schrauben.
Mag den neuen nicht, für Musikanten bestimmt nicht schlecht aber nix für mich.


----------



## Mr. Speed (19. Januar 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Hilft dir zwar jetzt nicht weiter aber ich habe beschlossen den alten Lockout ans neue Spark zu schrauben.
> Mag den neuen nicht, für Musikanten bestimmt nicht schlecht aber nix für mich.


Den alten hätte ich auch noch.. fühlt sich wie gesagt echt besser an! Gut, dass ich nicht alleine bin! 

Hast du auch das Problem mit dem schweren einrasten?
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich den Magura Shiftmix verwende...

Wollte den neuen eigentlich lassen um mir eine weitere Schelle am Lenker zu ersparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (19. Januar 2022)

Ich habe das Rad noch garnicht aber bin‘s am Release Event in Leogang testgefahren und ich hatte in der Hektik immer wieder Probleme den richtigen Hebel zu bedienen.
Und nachdem ich noch 2 weitere Scotts mit dem alten Hebel habe, tausche ich den neuen auf den alten um den ich sowieso noch zuhause liegen hab.
Bezüglich weiterer Schelle: Das Problem hast du nicht wenn die originalen Syncros Griffe verwendest die anstatt der linken Klemmung einfach mit dem Lockout mit geklemmt werden.


----------



## mogg (20. Januar 2022)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hast du auch das Problem mit dem schweren einrasten?



Ich hab zwar nur der Vorgänger....aber bei mir ging der Lockout irgendwann auch echt schwer. Da hat sich dann herausgestellt dass die Remote Kartusche am Sid defekt war. Hab die Gabel in 3 Jahre jetzt schon 3 mal einschicken dürfen. Wurde zwar immer anstandslos behoben, nervt aber auf Dauer schon.


----------



## Mr. Speed (20. Januar 2022)

mogg schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar nur der Vorgänger....aber bei mir ging der Lockout irgendwann auch echt schwer. Da hat sich dann herausgestellt dass die Remote Kartusche am Sid defekt war. Hab die Gabel in 3 Jahre jetzt schon 3 mal einschicken dürfen. Wurde zwar immer anstandslos behoben, nervt aber auf Dauer schon.


Du meinst aber das betätigen ging schwer nicht das einrasten? 

Das einrasten hat mit den Federelementen per se eigentlich ja nichts zu tun....


----------



## mogg (20. Januar 2022)

Yes, da betätigen ging mega schwer. Hab dann einzelne Fehler ausgeschlossen bis ich gemerkt hab das der lockout am Kabel nicht mehr richtig ging


----------



## Lefty88 (5. Februar 2022)

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme dass beim aktuellen Spark die Vorbau/Lenkereinheit nicht individuell ausgetauscht werden kann? Also syncros oder - > nichts? ✌️


----------



## Bananamann (5. Februar 2022)

Von Acros gibts einen Steuersatzdeckel für normale Vorbauten, dann kann man jeden beliebigen verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (5. Februar 2022)

Das eröffnet den Bestellprozess für ein Spark Frameset... 🙉🤟
Die Bremsleitungen verlaufen mit einem anderen Vorbau dann wo? Der Rahmen hat ja keine cable doors...


----------



## feedyourhead (5. Februar 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitungen verlaufen mit einem anderen Vorbau dann wo? Der Rahmen hat ja keine cable doors...


Auch durch den Steuersatz. 

Cable doors


----------



## kleinerblaumann (5. Februar 2022)

Gibts ein Foto von diesem Deckel mit normalem Vorbau? Hab keines gefunden. Bei anderen Rädern finde ich es nicht so schön, dann lieber herkömmlich und die Leitungen seitlich am Steuerrohr rein.


----------



## Mr. Speed (5. Februar 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Von Acros gibts einen Steuersatzdeckel für normale Vorbauten, dann kann man jeden beliebigen verwenden.


Boah geil dachte schon ich muss mir selbst was basteln... 

Du meinst das Ding hier oder








						steuersatzdeckel-zs56, asym, od62, fastback, icr,p
					

steuersatzdeckel-zs56, asym, od62, fastback, icr,p




acros-components.com


----------



## Bananamann (5. Februar 2022)

Ist von einem anderen User geklaut, weiß aber gerade nicht von wem 🙈


----------



## Bananamann (5. Februar 2022)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Boah geil dachte schon ich muss mir selbst was basteln...
> 
> Du meinst das Ding hier oder
> 
> ...


Müsste der hier sein: https://acros-components.com/produc...grierte-kabelfuehrung?number=32.52.107R1&c=83


----------



## agitator01 (6. Februar 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Das eröffnet den Bestellprozess für ein Spark Frameset... 🙉🤟
> Die Bremsleitungen verlaufen mit einem anderen Vorbau dann wo? Der Rahmen hat ja keine cable doors...


Wenn dir das gelungen ist, gib bitte mal ein Signal, wo und wie du das geschafft hast, den Rahmen aufzutreiben


----------



## mogg (6. Februar 2022)

Da wäre ich auch interessiert


----------



## Lefty88 (6. Februar 2022)

agitator01 schrieb:


> Wenn dir das gelungen ist, gib bitte mal ein Signal, wo und wie du das geschafft hast, den Rahmen aufzutreiben


Bestellt, kommt kommende Woche ✌️Dann bauen wir mal ein neues XC Bike... 
Über einen Schweizer Scott Händler, der hatte 2 Kompletträder bekommen. Wird nun eh direkt zerlegt und in Einzelteile verkauft. Rahmen und los geht's 😎


----------



## Lefty88 (8. Februar 2022)

Welchen Offset am Kettenblatt fahrt ihr mit einer nicht wide Kurbel am Spark? zB 32T oder 34T damit es passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (8. Februar 2022)

Hi,
ich fahre 3mm. Geht aber bei mir auch nicht anders wegen dem PM.

Musst aber zwangsläufig was an der Kurbel Modifizieren. Sonst kriegst du die nicht montiert...


----------



## monschau (8. Februar 2022)

34 Zähne mit 3mm Offset und 36 Zähne mit 0 Offset laufen bei mir ohne Modifikation 
auf einer DUB Kurbel einwandfrei.
Zum Thema Kettenlinie: ich kann keinen Unterschied was die Schaltperformance angeht feststellen.


----------



## Lefty88 (8. Februar 2022)

32T mit 6mm Offset? Kettenlinie dürfte im oberen Bereich schon spürbar sein, oder (Spannung)?


----------



## monschau (8. Februar 2022)

Probieren. Für ein 32er mit 6mm Boost gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (8. Februar 2022)

monschau schrieb:


> Probieren. Für ein 32er mit 6mm Boost gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund.


Es sei denn man fährt hauptsächlich auf den großen Ritzeln und muss bergab kaum treten. Wenn das Kettenblatt Platz hat, kann das in entsprechenden Fällen ne Lösung sein. Also wenn man in den Bergen wohnt und wirklich fast nur hoch oder runter fährt.


----------



## Mr. Speed (8. Februar 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Müsste der hier sein: https://acros-components.com/produc...grierte-kabelfuehrung?number=32.52.107R1&c=83


Hat das Ding schon jemand montiert...? 
Wenn ich mit der Schieblehre meinen Spacer abmesse würde ich eigentlich so 60mm Durchmesser benötigen... 
Werde mir wohl den 62er holen und ggf. abdrehen...

Dennoch bin ich noch nicht sicher ob das auch passt. Zumindest hier ist der Deckel bzw das Spark noch nirgends gelistet... Vlt aber auch nicht mehr aktuell...


----------



## Lefty88 (9. Februar 2022)

Fährt denn bereits jemand einen anderen Vorbau als Syncros am 22er Spark? Wenn ja, Bilder? Danke


----------



## mexx34 (9. Februar 2022)

Bessere Bilder hab ich nicht. Ahead Kappe nicht final.


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Februar 2022)

Hoffe das funktioniert auch ohne Spacer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mexx34 (9. Februar 2022)

Ohne Spacer gibt es zwar mehr Knick bei den Zügen aber geht sicher.
Der Newmen baut auch ein wenig breiter, da sind andere Vorbauten schlanker und dann gehts noch besser.


----------



## Mr. Speed (9. Februar 2022)

mexx34 schrieb:


> Ohne Spacer gibt es zwar mehr Knick bei den Zügen aber geht sicher.
> Der Newmen baut auch ein wenig breiter, da sind andere Vorbauten schlanker und dann gehts noch besser.


Ojeh dann wird das noch spannend bei mir...
Möchte meinen (bewährten) Syncros China Klon montieren...
Werde berichten... ggf. bohre ich die Löcher weiter auf falls das helfen sollte...


----------



## mexx34 (9. Februar 2022)

Is eh ein Gummi wird schon ganz gut gehen meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Lefty88 (10. Februar 2022)

Mein Rahmen kommt am Samstag...das ganze sieht aber seitens Scott suboptimal aus. Mit AXS etc. gleich zweimal - ich suche noch den "Mehrwert", aus meiner Sicht hat man hier auf Teufel komm raus was anders machen wollen - besser ist fraglich^^


----------



## Mr. Speed (10. Februar 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen kommt am Samstag...das ganze sieht aber seitens Scott suboptimal aus. Mit AXS etc. gleich zweimal - ich suche noch den "Mehrwert", aus meiner Sicht hat man hier auf Teufel komm raus was anders machen wollen - besser ist fraglich^^


Da geb ich dir definitiv recht! 

Die Geometrie ist halt Bombe. Bergab ist die Kiste nochmal ganz ein anderes Level als der Vorgänger.

Dasselbe könnte man aber auch mit einem Carbonda haben. (Ausser die 120mm FW hinten).
Hätte ich das Spark nicht fast komplett gesponsert bekommen, (nicht von Scott) hätte ich mir ein Carbonda geholt.

Für mich wären 120/120 + upgedatete Geo mehr als ausreichend gewesen für das neue Spark.
Alles andere ist m.E. Firlefanz der allessamt (Teilekompatibilität, Wartung etc.) verkompliziert. 

Dazu sagen muss man aber auch, dass Scott neben BMC das einzige Racefully von der Stange mit 120/120 und 3 Stufen Lockout + ansprechender Geo auf dem Markt hat...  Das sind bei mir KO Kriterien.


----------



## monschau (10. Februar 2022)

Der Acros Deckel passt bündig auf den Steuersatz im Rahmen.
Der Spacer ist zwar 60mm im Durchmesser, die Steuersatzschale im Rahmen hat aber 
62mm.

Eine Alternative wäre die Kabelführung -werden von vorne in den Rahmen geführt- vom FSA No 69 SRS Steuersatz.
Wäre, weil 1. der Aussendurchmesser 56mm beträgt und 
2. der Deckel 11mm Höhe hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FocusFlo (10. Februar 2022)

Hallo ich möchte gerne die Frage mit dem Offset des Kettenblattes aufgreifen. Bin leider durch die ganzen Standards (Boost, Non-Boost und jetzt noch Wide) etwas verunsichert
Welches Offset sollte man bei der Wide Kurbel bei ovalen 34 bzw. 36 T Kettenblättern wählen? würde dabei gerne ein Garbaruk Melon nutzen.


----------



## Paddyfr (10. Februar 2022)

FocusFlo schrieb:


> Hallo ich möchte gerne die Frage mit dem Offset des Kettenblattes aufgreifen. Bin leider durch die ganzen Standards (Boost, Non-Boost und jetzt noch Wide) etwas verunsichert
> Welches Offset sollte man bei der Wide Kurbel bei ovalen 34 bzw. 36 T Kettenblättern wählen? würde dabei gerne ein Garbaruk Melon nutzen.


Wide Kurbel = 3mm Offset Kettenblatt


----------



## Lefty88 (13. Februar 2022)

Also ist "Wide" = Super Boost + oder? Es gibt zB kein explizites Innenlager für "Wide" wohl aber für Super Boost Plus (41mm Innenlagergehäuse Durchmesser, 92mm Innenlagergehäuse Breite). Das müsste doch beim aktuellen Spark RC passend sein?

Ebenfalls finde ich nirgendwo eine Eagle "Wide" Kurbel, gibt es diese so überhaupt? Kein Online Shop hat hier was gelistet aktuell :-(

Und wer fährt ein 32T Blatt am Spark und mit welchen Spacern/Kettenblatt? 

Danke


----------



## Bananamann (13. Februar 2022)

Das ist beim neuen Spark etwas speziell.
Da wird ein normales Innenlager verwendet aber mit Spacern wird dann eine Wide Kurbel verbaut. Bei Sram heißt das CL 55, also Kettenlinie 55mm. Gibt es aber nirgends zu kaufen obwohl gelistet hier zB. https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X01-Eagle-DUB-Kurbel-1x12-X-SYNC-2-Direct-Mount-Kettenblatt-32-Zaehne-MTB-Wide-Kettenlinie-55-mm-schwarz

Außer eine GX hald https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Eagle-D...-Zaehne-MTB-Wide-Kettenlinie-55-mm-lunar-grau


----------



## Scotty18 (13. Februar 2022)

Warum kann man nicht bei Einem Standard bleiben ?


----------



## Lefty88 (13. Februar 2022)

Und was wenn die Kurbel einen Defekt hat etc? Nie wieder Ersatz?


----------



## Paddyfr (13. Februar 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Und was wenn die Kurbel einen Defekt hat etc? Nie wieder Ersatz?


Die DUB Wide Kurbeln wird es im Handel geben. Wenn du einen Defekt hast, dann kann dein Händler über SRAM einen Crash Replacement beantragen.



Lefty88 schrieb:


> Es gibt zB kein explizites Innenlager für "Wide"


Doch, gibt es und hat die Artikelnummer: 00.6418.016.005

Folgende Innenlager sind baugleich, haben nur verschiedene DUB Spacer im Lieferumfang. Wenn dein Innenlager also defekt ist, kannst du ein anderes kaufen und nutzt deine vorhandenen Spacer weiter.
DUB PF 89/92 MTB
DUB PF 89/92 MTB Wide
DUB MTB 92 SuperBoost (SB+)

DUB Spacer Set: 11.6418.002.002

Hier ein Dokument von SRAM welches dir eventuell hilft:
https://www.sram.com/globalassets/d...g-an-mtb-bottom-bracket-compatibility-map.pdf



Lefty88 schrieb:


> Und wer fährt ein 32T Blatt am Spark und mit welchen Spacern/Kettenblatt?


Hier Ich. Mit einer normalen MTB DUB Kurbel (2mm Spacer rechte Seite außen) und einem 0mm Offset 32er Garbaruk Kettenblatt.
Der Abstand der Kurbelarme zur Kettenstrebe ist für mich mit 5mm ausreichend.


----------



## Lefty88 (13. Februar 2022)

Du fährst eine "normale Sram DUB SL" Kurbel, also nichts Wide??


----------



## Lefty88 (13. Februar 2022)

Ich fange dann mal mit dem custom Aufbau an...da wird noch viel getauscht die kommenden Tage. Die Enve M50 Felgen weichen Enve M60HV Felgen zB..


----------



## Scotty18 (13. Februar 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Und was wenn die Kurbel einen Defekt hat etc? Nie wieder Ersatz?


deswegen bleib ich bei meinen Specialized Bikes wo alles untereinander passend ist; vom Lenker bis LR ; über AXS Kurbel usw ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (13. Februar 2022)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> deswegen bleib ich bei meinen Specialized Bikes wo alles untereinander passend ist; vom Lenker bis LR ; über AXS Kurbel usw ..


Leider  es das aber nicht mit 120mm und Brain. Das wäre ansonsten meine erste Wahl...


----------



## Scotty18 (13. Februar 2022)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Leider  es das aber nicht mit 120mm und Brain. Das wäre ansonsten meine erste Wahl...


Kannst im Epic auch eine 120er Gabel vorne reinpacken
Oder so wie ich auch habe das evo allerdings das vor Jahres Modell noch mit Brain 2.0


----------



## Mr. Speed (13. Februar 2022)

Die 120er hat dann aber leider kein Brain...


----------



## Lefty88 (15. Februar 2022)

Also fährt nun jeder bis auf Mr. Speed die 0815 Standard Kurbel im Spark weil es den 55mm Schrott niergendwo verfügbar gibt? Für mich ist das nahezu ein KO Kriterium des Spark, wenngleich ichs nun aufbaue. Aber "nutzerfreundlich" ist anders. Falls noch irgendwer ne andere Lösung oder Idee hat, gerne 👍


----------



## Lefty88 (15. Februar 2022)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Mit der Wide Kurbel haben die Kurbelarme einen Abstand zur Kettenstrebe von ca. 10mm. Da das SRAM PressFit Innenlager DUB MTB-Wide baugleich zum Normalen ist und sich dies nur bei den mitgelieferten Spacern unterscheidet, könntest du auch eine nicht Wide Kurbel mit einem 2mm Spacer auf der Antriebsseite montieren (statt 3mm links und 5mm rechts).
> Damit der Abstand vom Kettenblatt zur Kettenstrebe weiterhin gegeben ist, würde ich ein 0mm Offset Kettenblatt montieren (statt dem 3mm Boost), kommt natürlich auf die Anzahl der Zähne an.


Hat das jemand so gemacht und ne normale DUB SL Kurbel verwendet???


----------



## monschau (15. Februar 2022)

Bei mir handelt es sich um die normale DUB Kurbel, keine wide. 



monschau schrieb:


> 34 Zähne mit 3mm Offset und 36 Zähne mit 0 Offset laufen bei mir ohne Modifikation
> auf einer DUB Kurbel einwandfrei.
> Zum Thema Kettenlinie: ich kann keinen Unterschied was die Schaltperformance angeht feststellen.


----------



## Lefty88 (15. Februar 2022)

Und du fährst welche Spacer etc auf welcher Seite??


----------



## Paddyfr (16. Februar 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Und du fährst welche Spacer etc auf welcher Seite??


Hast du dir meinen Beitrag mal genau durchgelesen?! 
Sogar das offizielle SRAM Dokument, welche Spacer wo verwendet werden müssen ist verlinkt.


----------



## Mr. Speed (16. Februar 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Also fährt nun jeder bis auf Mr. Speed die 0815 Standard Kurbel im Spark weil es den 55mm Schrott niergendwo verfügbar gibt?


Fahr ich aber auch nur so weil ich das mit meinem P2M Powermeter nicht anders gelöst bekomme...(ohne Kurbel zu wechseln)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mexx34 (17. Februar 2022)

Ne ich habe die E Thirteen Race Kurbel. Bei der kann man mit den richtigen offset Kettenblatt und durch die Spacer der Kettenblattbefestigung, alles zum richtigen Maß spacern.
Die ist Leicht und geil.









						e*thirteen TRS Race Carbon Gen4 73 mm Kurbel
					

Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:All Mountain, EnduroKompatibilität:1-fachKettenblattbefestigung:e*thirteen Direct MountTechnische Daten:Serie:TRSMaterial Kurbelarme:CarbonMaterial Achse:AluminiumKurbelarmlänge:170,0 mm, 175,0 mmKettenlinie:49 mm (Stan




					www.bike-components.de
				







			https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/e-thirteen-trs-race-carbon-kurbel-542997931


----------



## Lefty88 (17. Februar 2022)

55mm Kettenlinie gefixt, danke euch, DUB wide braucht koi Sau 😎🏁

Dann bauen wir mal weiter...


----------



## mogg (18. Februar 2022)

Die Tiefblaue Lackierung kommt gut rüber auf dem Bilder. Sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Bananamann (18. Februar 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> 55mm Kettenlinie gefixt, danke euch, DUB wide braucht koi Sau 😎🏁
> 
> Dann bauen wir mal weiter...
> Anhang anzeigen 1422681


Welches Kettenblatt?


----------



## monschau (18. Februar 2022)

Ohne Sonne oder einem Dreh am Sättigungsregler bleibt vom schönen dunkelblau leider nicht viel übrig.




mogg schrieb:


> Die Tiefblaue Lackierung kommt gut rüber auf dem Bilder. Sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Mr. Speed (24. Februar 2022)

Hallo in die Runde!

Wollte heute den Acros Steuerstatzdeckel montieren. Hat mir aber gar nicht gefallen.
Ausserdem wäre der Gabelschaft wohl zu kurz...




Also habe ich die Syncros Topcap vom altem Spark etwas beschnippelt.
Zudem noch den dünnsten Spacer der verfügbar ist um etwas mehr Platz zu schaffen:




KOMMT DEUTLICH BESSER WIE ICH FINDE:














Jetzt nur noch Testfahren und hoffen dass alles gut geht!
Die Schnittkanten habe ich mit dem Feuerzeug entschäft.
Ist dennoch alles sauknapp. Von der Topcap und dem Spacer bleibt nicht viel übrig.

Auch das Einstellen ist etwas fummelig da der Verdrehschutz fehlt. Doch das ist mir die Optik wert.
Ich finde das deutlich besser als die Acros Variante und auch besser als die originale Variante von Scott.
Mit dieser Kabelführung hat sich Scott m.E. keinen gefallen getan.

Mit 3D Print könnte man hier sicher was cooles machen.

Vielleicht eine Inspiration für den einen oder anderen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonzone (24. Februar 2022)

Selbst ist der Mann! 
Aber Du hast Recht, das ist irgendwie Murks, diese Kabelführung (neben dem plumpen Design des Radls selbst ist das der Grund, warum ich nach 3 Spark RC´s keines mehr kaufe bzw. auch den Rahmensatz nicht).

Mit dem alten Syncros-Lenker (oder Clone) schaut´s zumindest von vorne m. E. deutlich besser aus (abgesehen von diesem Halter ).


----------



## FirstGeneration (24. Februar 2022)

"Aussehen" ist relativ, wenn man schnell sein will. Und gerade bergab ist das neue Spark nochmal um einiges besser, als das alte Spark; und das will schon was heißen.


----------



## tonzone (24. Februar 2022)

Du hast da absolut Recht, und ich habe trotz der vermutlich meinen Kommentaren heraushörbaren Abneigung gegen das Ofenrohr-Sparky immer gesagt, dass es sich sicher gut fährt. Ich habe auch Lars auf dem Baby schnell fahren gewinnen sehen (leider schaut es in echt m. E. noch deutlich klumpiger aus - das Radl, nicht das Lars ).
Ich kenne around 20 Spark RC Fahrer, die viel lieber eine modernisierte Evolutions-Stufe gesehen hätten statt dieser Bold-Variante. Einer hat sich bereits das Merida NS RC9000 gegönnt (mit übr. dem gleichen Graffel die Kabelführung betreffend), und etwa 15 werden in Zukunft statt des Spark RCs Epics, Supercalibers und Synonyms (resp. FM936) fahren. Letzteres ist - auch von der Geometrie her - durchaus auf dem Niveau des aktuellen Sparks (okay, mit etwas geringerem Federweg hinten), und mit entspr. Komponenten zudem eher leichter. Preislich auch bei gleicher Bestückung sogar etwas günstiger (sprich, etwa ein Reserverahmen wäre durchaus drin ).


----------



## Southbike (24. Februar 2022)

tonzone schrieb:


> Du hast da absolut Recht, und ich habe trotz der vermutlich meinen Kommentaren heraushörbaren Abneigung gegen das Ofenrohr-Sparky immer gesagt, dass es sich sicher gut fährt. Ich habe auch Lars auf dem Baby schnell fahren gewinnen sehen (leider schaut es in echt m. E. noch deutlich klumpiger aus - das Radl, nicht das Lars ).
> Ich kenne around 20 Spark RC Fahrer, die viel lieber eine modernisierte Evolutions-Stufe gesehen hätten statt dieser Bold-Variante. Einer hat sich bereits das Merida NS RC9000 gegönnt (mit übr. dem gleichen Graffel die Kabelführung betreffend), und etwa 15 werden in Zukunft statt des Spark RCs Epics, Supercalibers und Synonyms (resp. FM936) fahren. Letzteres ist - auch von der Geometrie her - durchaus auf dem Niveau des aktuellen Sparks (okay, mit etwas geringerem Federweg hinten), und mit entspr. Komponenten zudem eher leichter. Preislich auch bei gleicher Bestückung sogar etwas günstiger (sprich, etwa ein Reserverahmen wäre durchaus drin ).


Du und Kritisch gegenüber dem neuen Spark?
Das hätte hier im Forum wirklich nach deinen gefühlten 1000trn negativen Post über das Spark wahrlich keiner vermutet 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Southbike (24. Februar 2022)

Ist ja auch prinzipiell in Ordnung dass jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat.
Auch Scott wird sich darüber bewusst sein, den einen oder anderen ehemaligen Käufer zu verlieren, dafür gewinnen sie x neue dazu


----------



## Schwitte (24. Februar 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Auch Scott wird sich darüber bewusst sein, den einen oder anderen ehemaligen Käufer zu verlieren, dafür gewinnen sie x neue dazu


Ist das so?


----------



## Southbike (24. Februar 2022)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Ist das so?


Die 20 die sie lt tomtone verloren haben, kenne ich ja beinahe schon , die sich als Neukunde ein Spark bestellt haben. 🤣🤣🤣
Durch  Pandemie und Lieferengpässe wird man es wahrscheinlich nie erfahren


----------



## Bananamann (24. Februar 2022)

Ich hab ein neues bestellt aber zum Rennfahren behalte ich das alte. 😉


----------



## mexx34 (26. Februar 2022)




----------



## Bananamann (26. Februar 2022)

Also du bist definitiv jemand der von einem steilen Sitzwinkel wie hier beim neuen Spark profitiert. Welche Sitzhöhe hast du? Sind schon weit über 80cm oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananamann (26. Februar 2022)

Und kann es sein daß du den Seilzug für die Sattelstütze verkehrt eingebaut hast?
Da wo du die schwarze Endhülse montiert hast sollte ja eigentlich der runde Kopf vom Zug eingeführt sein und dort den Anschlag vorgeben…

Edit: Hab noch mal nachgeschaut, scheint tatsächlich so gedacht zu sein:


----------



## mexx34 (26. Februar 2022)

Sitzhöhe 81cm.
Seilzug gehört so


----------



## Mr. Speed (13. April 2022)

Hallo,

muss leider meinen Twinloc Remote Hebel abgeben, da er mit meinter Sattelstütze nicht kompatibel ist.
Da derzeit nirgendwo verfügbar, vielleicht für den einen oder Anderen hier interessant.

Link zum Bikemarkt:





						Scott Twinloc Remote Lockout Hebel 3 Pos für Gabel, Dämpfer und Dropper Post | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Scott Twinloc Remote Lockout Hebel 3 Pos für Gabel, Dämpfer und Dropper Post, Verkaufe diesen Scott Twinloc Remote Hebel für  Gabel, Dämpfer und Dropper Post. Der Hebel ist wenig gebraucht und voll funktionsfähig.   Ich habe…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				









P.s. Wenn jemand *DIESEN *Hebel hier rumliegen haben sollte, und ihn mir abtreten möchte, gerne melden:


----------



## DaWipp (20. April 2022)

Also das mit dem Sitzwinkel braucht bei mir beim RC auch seine Eingewöhnung. Ich komme gar nicht in meine gewohnte Sattelposition vom setback her, Sattel ist komplett auf Anschlag nach hinten schon 2cm weiter vorne als gewohnt.
Leider habe ich kurze Beine und nen langen Oberkörper, also bei einer Sitzhöhe von 70,8 beim M Rahmen kaum Sattelüberhöhung.
Man gewöhnt sich an alles, aber ich experimentiere im Moment mit 4 Verschiedenen Fraser Kombis.
Standard -12/60mm - geht, aber halt kaum Überhöhung, relativ aufrechtes sitzen bei mir
-9/80mm - ok man sitzt gestreckter, aber noch weniger Überhöhung weil der Lenker sogar 1cm höher kommt
-40/80mm - war mir schon zu weit unten, sieht auch echt kacke aus
-20/90mm - ziemlich weiter Schritt nach vorne, also Sattel auch weiter nach vorne, Knie meckern erstmal rum, Lenkwinkel wird halt auch ungewohnt komisch, dafür gut Druck auf dem VR und auch auf dem Pedal.

kann mich noch nicht zwischen Original und dem -20 entscheiden. Original bringt in technischeren Abfahrten deutlich mehr Sicherheit, der -20er hat besser zum heizen. 

Allerdings sind das jetzt 1st world problems, weil insgesamt ist das bike schon ziemlich geil, komme damit grundsätzlich fast besser klar als mit dem alten Spark.


----------



## DaWipp (20. April 2022)

Bilder dazu

Standard:




-20/90mm:




-40/80mm, oder auch die Gurke:


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. April 2022)

Puh, bei mir wollte der Bikefitter den Sattel auch komplett nach hinten klemmen. Gradeaus war das ok, aber bergauf dann null Power und auch keine Kontrolle mehr ueber das VR im technischen Uphill. Hab ihn wieder auf mitting bis leicht nach vorn. Achja, angeblich auch eher releativ kurze Beine verglichen zur Koerpergroesse.


----------



## Bananamann (20. April 2022)

Wenn du nicht zu sehr auf den Sattel festgefahren bist könntest du noch den Specialized Phenom S-Works mit Carbongestell probieren. Super leicht und bequem aber ich hatte das Problem daß der mir zu weit nach hinten platziert war. Habe nämlich mit langen Beinen eher das gegenteilige Problem und muss meine Sättel immer ganz nach vorne schieben bei den üblichen 73-74° Sitzwinkeln.
Mit dem normalen Phenom ohne S-Works passts übrigens bei mir...


----------



## Lefty88 (25. April 2022)

Den Gemini noch zurecht sägen der hoffentlich kommende Woche kommt und dann…🏁


----------



## Bananamann (5. Mai 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Den Gemini noch zurecht sägen der hoffentlich kommende Woche kommt und dann…🏁
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1465998
> Anhang anzeigen 1466000


Kannst du mal was zu der Gabel erzählen?
Ist das eine Hero RD?
Lockout funktioniert mit dem 3 fach twinloc Hebel?
Bist du die Gabel bereits gefahren und kannst etwas zur Performance berichten?

Finde, die Gabel passt einfach perfekt zum neuen Design vom Spark! 👌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (13. Mai 2022)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Bilder dazu
> 
> Standard:
> Anhang anzeigen 1461976
> ...


Schönes Bike, was wiegt es denn?


----------



## DaWipp (13. Mai 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, was wiegt es denn?



Die Angaben von Scott sind ziemlich genau. So wie auf dem Bild dann 10,4kg. 
Sattel und Griffe gegen was leichteres getauscht, 2 TF-Halter, Garminmount und Tubeless tools Im Griff, XTR Pedale und 90ml Milch je Reifen. 
Und hier und da ein paar Gramm für Rahmenschutzfolie 😁


----------



## Southbike (13. Mai 2022)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Die Angaben von Scott sind ziemlich genau. So wie auf dem Bild dann 10,4kg.
> Sattel und Griffe gegen was leichteres getauscht, 2 TF-Halter, Garminmount und Tubeless tools Im Griff, XTR Pedale und 90ml Milch je Reifen.
> Und hier und da ein paar Gramm für Rahmenschutzfolie 😁


Dein negativer Vorbau sieht brutal aus, welche Sattelüberhöhung fährst du?

Interessant,habe den SL Ramen in Xl und komme dann als Gesamtbike evtl auch auf 10.4 kg.
Mein LRs ist ca 20 gramm schwerer.
Dafür leichtere Bremse jedoch 180er Gramm Scheiben.
Rahmen ca 200 Gramm schwerer gegenüber M.
Meine Stütze müsste auch leichter sein,  bei gleichem Hub.
Evtl hast du nur 152, ich habe 182 Hub
Aktuell habe ich 10.8 durch schwere Reifen (Ardent Race) müsste mit Glück auf 10.4 kg kommen, evtl 10.5 kg
Neben ein paar weiteren Titan-Tuningsmöglichkeiten


----------



## Mr. Speed (23. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
gebe meine Spark 22 hmf Rahmen ab. Größe S.
Dabei sind Dämpfer, Steckachse, Schaltauge, Remote Hebel, Vorbau und Top Cap und sonstige Kleinteile.
Der Rahmen wurde etwa 1000km gefahren (nicht nur zur Eisdiele) und ist seit Tag 1 mit EasyFrame Folie vollfoliert und entsprechend in einem guten Zustand. Übliche Gebrauchsspuren sind natürlich vorhanden.





Bei ernstem Intersse gerne PN!
Preislich habe ich an 2900€ + Versand gedacht, bin für ernstgemeinte Vorschläge offen.

Grüße, Max


----------



## mogg (23. Mai 2022)

Nur mal interessehalber, was gibt es denn als neuer Rahmen bei Dir? Weg vom Scott?


----------



## DaWipp (23. Mai 2022)

Southbike schrieb:


> Dein negativer Vorbau sieht brutal aus, welche Sattelüberhöhung fährst du?



Sorry gar nicht gesehen. Sieht mehr aus, als es ist. Bei dem -20er lenker sind es 3,5cm Überhöhung.
Der -40 war mir auch too much.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (23. Mai 2022)

mogg schrieb:


> Nur mal interessehalber, was gibt es denn als neuer Rahmen bei Dir? Weg vom Scott?


Ich werde vorrübergehend wider auf das alte Spark umsteigen, welches ich noch besitze.
Danach sehe ich mich nach einem Epic um.

Wunschvorstellung wäre ein Epic mit Brain und 120mm Federweg. Das gibt es aber leider nicht.

Das 22er Spark nervt mich da zu kompliziert bei der Wartung..
Die Zugführung ist sowas von bescheuert. Wie kann man sowas nur machen!?
Beispiel: Steuersatz tauschen. Dafür müsste ich alle Leitugnen und Hülsen lösen! Nein Danke!

Ich fahre Wettkämpfe in der Elite Kategorie, das Bike ist mein einziges, ergo muss es regelmäßig komplett zerlegt werden. Bin aber leider nicht so gut, dass ich einen Mechaniker habe, der das für mich erledigt.

Mal schnell was wechseln ist bei dem Ding nicht.

Zudem stört mich das geschalte zwischen Dropper und 3 stufigem Lockout. Im Rennen kommt man je nach Strecke gar nichtmehr hinterher....

Schade denn die Fahreigenschaften vom Bike sind eine Wucht!


----------



## DaWipp (23. Mai 2022)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ich werde vorrübergehend wider auf das alte Spark umsteigen, welches ich noch besitze.
> Danach sehe ich mich nach einem Epic um.
> 
> Wunschvorstellung wäre ein Epic mit Brain und 120mm Federweg. Das gibt es aber leider nicht.
> ...


Falls ein Swork Epic Evo MY22 Grösse M in Frage käme, ich hätte eins anzubieten. 🙋‍♂️


----------



## Mr. Speed (23. Mai 2022)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Falls ein Swork Epic Evo MY22 Grösse M in Frage käme, ich hätte eins anzubieten. 🙋‍♂️


Wenn du mir ein Brain dran baust wäre ich interessiert


----------



## DaWipp (23. Mai 2022)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Wenn du mir ein Brain dran baust wäre ich interessiert


tja wird schwierig. Aber lockout lässt sich wohl nachrüsten.


----------



## metalrene1989 (23. Mai 2022)

Hallo, 
Gibt es denn RS Sidluxe mit Remote in der Einbaulänge vom neuen Spark? Meine überlegung wäre ihn mit der Sid Ultimate 120mm mit Remote  vorne und Gripshift zu kombinieren. Und dann vielleicht noch eine Reverb Axs.


----------



## Mr. Speed (23. Mai 2022)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Gibt es denn RS Sidluxe mit Remote in der Einbaulänge vom neuen Spark? Meine überlegung wäre ihn mit der Sid Ultimate 120mm mit Remote  vorne und Gripshift zu kombinieren. Und dann vielleicht noch eine Reverb Axs.


Gehe davon aus, dass der Hinterbau dann nichtmehr so gut arbeitet wie eigentlich entwickelt.
Die 3 Stufen haben m.E. definitiv ihre Berechtigung.
Bevor ich die Dropper am Bike hatte bin ich auch prächtig damit klargekommen.

Die AXS Dropper ist halt sackschwer und sauteuer...


----------



## tonzone (23. Mai 2022)

@Mr. Speed... verkaufst Du den 3-fach Remote noch oder gibst Du den zum Rahmenset dazu? 

Bist übrigens nicht der erste, der das Bazooka-Spark nach kurzer Zeit wieder hergibt. 

Das Synonym (dem Epic u. Spark 22 äusserst nahe) kann man gut mit 120er fahren, NS gibt den Rahmen übrigens auf Anfrage auch her, ansonsten FM936, aber weißt Du eh .
Er hier (Typ "Albanator", mehrfacher Marathon Europa-Meister und span. Meister ) fährt sehr erfolgreich das Mendiz (ebenso FM936): https://www.facebook.com/patxiciafa...851167.-2207520000../6129065543832809/?type=3


----------



## Mr. Speed (23. Mai 2022)

tonzone schrieb:


> @Mr. Speed... verkaufst Du den 3-fach Remote noch oder gibst Du den zum Rahmenset dazu?
> 
> Bist übrigens nicht der erste, der das Bazooka-Spark nach kurzer Zeit wieder hergibt.
> 
> ...


Aktuell habe ich 3 von den Remotes ...

Ja das Bike ist toll fürs Marketing und die Eisdiele aber für den alltäglichen Dauereinsatz (für mich) nicht tauglich.

Das alte Spark mit modifizierter Geo hätte mir gereicht.

Synonym, NS bikes und FM 936 lösen das Problem des 3 Stufen Lockouts + Dropper leider nicht.
Das Bottecchia ist übrigens auch ein FM936. Gibt ja ein italienisches Marathon Team welches die fährt...


----------



## tonzone (23. Mai 2022)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich 3 von den Remotes ...


Ich schick Dir eine PM...



Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Das alte Spark mit modifizierter Geo hätte mir gereicht.


Sehe ich (und wirklich sehr viele andere) auch so. Hatte Scott auch in der Schublade. Sie hätten das Ofenrohr-Modell ja ab dem Spark aufwärts so bauen, jedoch das Spark RC traditionell (aber eben mit modernerer Geo) bringen können.



Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Synonym, NS bikes und FM 936 lösen das Problem des 3 Stufen Lockouts + Dropper leider nicht.


Klar, da hast Du Recht.
Nach mehreren Aufbauten mit DT Fahrwerk muss ich sagen, dass die F232 in Kombi mit F535 oder F232 Dämpfer extrem gut funktioniert, harmonischer und vor allen Dingen die Mittelstufe (die ich persönlich sehr oft benutze) besser als an allen Spark RC´s, die ich ich bislang gefahren/gebaut habe.
An meinem Aufbau fahre ich den Twinloc (ohne Dropper), bei den anderen Aufbauten habe ich den klassischen DT oben genommen, dann hat man natürlich eine große Auswahl für den Dropper unten. Das wird Dir aber nicht wirklich taugen.
Ich werde beim nächsten Aufbau (der Pilot bekommt eine DP) den L2/L3 von DT testen, mal schauen, was der sagt. Der fährt allerdings nur Marathon, das ist halt schon was anderes wie das Hundertfache Herumgeschalte bei einem 90min CC-Rennen.

Ah, Bottecchia, kannte ich nicht. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. Mai 2022)

Nachvollziehbare Probleme bzgl Wartung bei dem Einsatz. Ob du mit Brain gluecklicher wirst, wuerde mich ehrlich interessieren. Wenn das Teil kaputt geht und du kein Zweitbike hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerkocher (23. Mai 2022)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbare Probleme bzgl Wartung bei dem Einsatz. Ob du mit Brain gluecklicher wirst, wuerde mich ehrlich interessieren. Wenn das Teil kaputt geht und du kein Zweitbike hast?


Wenn das Brain einen Service braucht, wird dir bei https://www.mrc-trading.de/
schnell geholfen.


----------



## Mr. Speed (23. Mai 2022)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbare Probleme bzgl Wartung bei dem Einsatz. Ob du mit Brain gluecklicher wirst, wuerde mich ehrlich interessieren. Wenn das Teil kaputt geht und du kein Zweitbike hast?


Ich hatte das 2017er Sworks mit Brain und war damit eigentlich sehr glücklich. 
Wenn du mit 192 Puls in die Abfahrt runter gehst und nichtmehr überlegen musst ob das Fahrwerk offen mittel oder geschlossen ist... das hat schon was... 

Nur würde ich mir einfach 120mm Federweg wünschen bin auch mit dem Spark sehr gerne auf Endurotrails unterwegs. 

Bzgl. Brain haben wir bei uns in Italien einen sehr guten und schnellen Partner (Gallo Moto)


----------



## Bananamann (24. Mai 2022)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ich werde vorrübergehend wider auf das alte Spark umsteigen, welches ich noch besitze.
> Danach sehe ich mich nach einem Epic um.
> 
> Wunschvorstellung wäre ein Epic mit Brain und 120mm Federweg. Das gibt es aber leider nicht.
> ...


Klar, die Leitungsführung vom alten Spark war vernünftiger aber ich musste echt noch nie einen Steuersatz tauschen. Aufmachen, sauber machen und Packung Fett rein, fertig.
Mit dem neuen twinloc kam ich beim Test Event auch nicht klar und werde deshalb den alten ranschrauben. Das neue wird bei mir ein günstigeres Carbon- Alu Modell als Trailbike, das alte bleibt zum Rennfahren.

Was anderes, wie sieht bei den Besitzern des 22er Modells die Hinterbausteifigkeit aus. Musste jetzt schon bei 2 Modellen feststellen daß der Hinterreifen an den Sitzstreben streift. Könnte aber auch der Befestigungsbolzen sein der sich scheinbar sehr schnell lockert. Würde ich jedem mal empfehlen den zu kontrollieren!


----------



## Mr. Speed (24. Mai 2022)

Bananamann schrieb:


> Klar, die Leitungsführung vom alten Spark war vernünftiger aber ich musste echt noch nie einen Steuersatz tauschen. Aufmachen, sauber machen und Packung Fett rein, fertig.
> Mit dem neuen twinloc kam ich beim Test Event auch nicht klar und werde deshalb den alten ranschrauben. Das neue wird bei mir ein günstigeres Carbon- Alu Modell als Trailbike, das alte bleibt zum Rennfahren.
> 
> Was anderes, wie sieht bei den Besitzern des 22er Modells die Hinterbausteifigkeit aus. Musste jetzt schon bei 2 Modellen feststellen daß der Hinterreifen an den Sitzstreben streift. Könnte aber auch der Befestigungsbolzen sein der sich scheinbar sehr schnell lockert. Würde ich jedem mal empfehlen den zu kontrollieren!


Wie gesagt ich muss das Rad regelmäßig komplett zerlegen und das soll auch fix gehen.
Das ist mit dieser Leitungsführung schrecklich. Abgesehen vom vom funktionellen Nachteil. Scheuern tun die Leitugnen auch ganz gut.

Selbes Spiel beim Dämpfer und Hinterbau. Mal schnell was machen geht nicht wirklich. 

Muss regelmäßig sämtliche Lager + Hülsen + Züge wechseln. Auch den Steuersatz. -Nein ich nimm keinen Hochdruckreiniger.  

Mit schleifen am Hinterbau hatte ich bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## matt017 (24. Mai 2022)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Ich hatte das 2017er Sworks mit Brain und war damit eigentlich sehr glücklich.
> Wenn du mit 192 Puls in die Abfahrt runter gehst und nichtmehr überlegen musst ob das Fahrwerk offen mittel oder geschlossen ist... das hat schon was...
> 
> Nur würde ich mir einfach 120mm Federweg wünschen bin auch mit dem Spark sehr gerne auf Endurotrails unterwegs.


Gab es mal. Nannte sich Specialized Camber. Die Top Modelle hatten teilweise auch Brain, ca. 2016 - 18. 
Die Camber Geo von damals ist mittlerweile eh XC.


----------



## DaWipp (24. Mai 2022)

Apropos Steuersatz, nach diversen Schlammmarathons und ordentlich Wasser im allgemeinen, sind die Lager bei mir auch schon angerostet nach gut 6 Wochen, wie ich kürzlich bei einem Lenkerwechsel feststellen musste.
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass das die hier sind?









						is52/is52-lagerset a02, integrierte kabelführung
					

Lagerset für Rahmen mit oben und unten 52mm Lagersitz im Steuerrohr und integrierter kabelführung (icr). Unser is52/is52-lagerset besteht aus zwei Schrägkuggellagern und einem speziellen Zentrierring mit Kabeldurchführung. Unter anderem...




acros-components.com


----------



## Gilmore173 (25. Mai 2022)

Hallo, zusammen. Hatte das Rad auch 1x komplett auseinander. Kann Eure Meinung gut nachvollziehen. Ich persönlich hätte die Kabel auch nicht durch den Steuersatz geführt - Optik hin oder her. Nur um die Steuersatzlager zu tauschen müssen alle Leitungen gekappt werde. Das ist eigentlich ein No Go.

Ansonsten bin ich allerdings top zufrieden.  Die Fahreigenschaften ist echt super.  
Die sonstige Zugverlegung ist gut beherrschbar und meines Erachtens nicht komplizierter als beim vorherigen Modell. möchte es nicht mehr hergeben - muss das Rad aber auch nicht mehr im Monat auseinander bauen.


----------



## bikerkocher (25. Mai 2022)

Das keine Standardzüge verbaut sind muß auch noch erwähnen weden.


----------



## Gilmore173 (25. Mai 2022)

bikerkocher schrieb:


> Das keine Standardzüge verbaut sind muß auch noch erwähnen weden.


Okay, ist das so? Du meinst die Innenzüge? Hatte gerade alle neu eingezogen und habe nur Standardzüge verwendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerkocher (25. Mai 2022)

Gilmore173 schrieb:


> Okay, ist das so? Du meinst die Innenzüge? Hatte gerade alle neu eingezogen und habe nur Standardzüge verwendet.


Thema 'Extra dünne Außenhülle Jagwire 3.0 Lex-SL - Scott Spark 2022' https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/extra-duenne-aussenhuelle-jagwire-3-0-lex-sl-scott-spark-2022.952264/


----------



## beutelfuchs (25. Mai 2022)

Die Dinger sind super empfindlich, der fuer meine Dropper war in der Mitte einfach aufgerissen. Mein Haendler meinte, dass Scott angesagt haette, fuer Reperaturen nur noch normal dicke Zuege zu verwenden.


----------



## Scotty18 (26. Mai 2022)

Gilmore173 schrieb:


> Hallo, zusammen. Hatte das Rad auch 1x komplett auseinander. Kann Eure Meinung gut nachvollziehen. Ich persönlich hätte die Kabel auch nicht durch den Steuersatz geführt - Optik hin oder her. Nur um die Steuersatzlager zu tauschen müssen alle Leitungen gekappt werde. Das ist eigentlich ein No Go.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich allerdings top zufrieden.  Die Fahreigenschaften ist echt super.
> Die sonstige Zugverlegung ist gut beherrschbar und meines Erachtens nicht komplizierter als beim vorherigen Modell. möchte es nicht mehr hergeben - muss das Rad aber auch nicht mehr im Monat auseinander bauen.


Ich war kurz davor mir ein Spark zu holen ; (am ende ist ist jetzt ein S-Works Evo geworden) 
mit unter haben mich solche Gründe davon abgehalten; dazu noch die Optik das die Ganzen kabel von unten mit Pads am Lenker geklebt sind, dann der Kabelsalat am Lenker (keine clean Optik) .
Am Ende noch der dicke Rahmen am Unterrohr der mich an ein E-Bike eher erinnert 

Fahrzechnisch mag es was können; meine +- 20km Testride waren oder sind dafür nicht wirklich aussagekräftig gewesen; aber ich hatte nicht sofort das Gefühl „das ist meins“ 
Könnte aber auch etwas an der Speci-Brille gelegen haben


----------



## Lefty88 (28. Mai 2022)

Mehr…später 😎🏁


----------



## Southbike (4. Juni 2022)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Mehr…später 😎🏁
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1486811


Geile Vorbau/Lenker Kombi. Müssten ca 120 Gramm Ersparnis gegenüber Original sein, aber mit 720 Euro auch entsprechend der Preis.
Trotzdem ein geiles Ding.
Könntest du weitete Bilder von deinem Bike zeigen?


----------



## Gilmore173 (5. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mit für das neue Scott Spark RC ein Kettenblatt von Garbaruk (SRAM Kurbel) bestellen. Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Offset ich für die 55Kettenlinie benötige. 0mm oder 3mm. Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (5. Juni 2022)

Gilmore173 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mit für das neue Scott Spark RC ein Kettenblatt von Garbaruk (SRAM Kurbel) bestellen. Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Offset ich für die 55Kettenlinie benötige. 0mm oder 3mm. Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher.
> Danke


Das kommt darauf an welche Kurbel du im neuen Spark verbaut hast (Innenlager Spacer  Tabelle beachten). Wenn du die DUB MTB verbaut hast benötigst du ein 0mm Offset Kettenblatt. Bei der DUB MTB Wide ein 3mm Offset Kettenblatt.

Hier mal die Maße der Achsen:


Paddyfr schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile beide Varianten, normale DUB MTB Kurbeln (135,5mm) und DUB MTB Wide (141,5mm).


----------



## Gilmore173 (5. Juni 2022)

Paddyfr schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an welche Kurbel du im neuen Spark verbaut hast (Innenlager Spacer  Tabelle beachten). Wenn du die DUB MTB verbaut hast benötigst du ein 0mm Offset Kettenblatt. Bei der DUB MTB Wide ein 3mm Offset Kettenblatt.
> 
> Hier mal die Maße der Achsen:


Okay, schon einmal vielen Dank.

Das Rad habe ich.


			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-spark-rc-team-issue-axs-bike?article=286262008
		


Bräuchte also ein Kettenblatt mit 0mm Offset, oder?
Weiss jemand ob es das von Garbaruk überhaupt gibt?


----------



## Gilmore173 (5. Juni 2022)

Sooo, jetzt bin ich auch schlauer...hinten auf dem Kettenblatt ist (auch wenn sehr sehr klein) das Offset angegeben. 3mm ist das passende Offset. Bestellung ist raus.


----------



## Gilmore173 (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen, als ich die letzten Tage gemerkt habe, dass ich beim Dämpfer zwischen der mittleren und der offenen Stellung kaum ein Unterschied merke habe ich mir den Dämpfer mal genauer angeschaut. Fakt ist, dass das Umlenkrädchen, wo der Zug dran befestigt ist, beim schalten von Mitte auf offen nicht immer komplett in die Ausgangsstellung zurückspringt. Er wenn man leicht mit der Hand nachhilfe. Jetzt wusste ich, dass ich bei der Montage einen Shimano Zug in 1,2 mm genommen habe. Zug raus und einen Sram Zug mit 1,1 mm rein und diesen noch mit Silikonspay gängiger gemacht. Jetzt geht es schon besser. Aber noch nicht durchgehend zuverlässig. Meines Erachtens sind die Radien der Aussenhülle ausreichend groß gewählt. Hatte einer von Euch schon einmal dieses Problem?
Gibt es ggf. Innenzüge kleiner 1,1 im Durchmesser?
Kann man die Federspannung am Umlenkrad erhöhen?

Danke für Eure Expertise im Voraus.
Bei dem Rad handelt es sich um ein Spark RC von 2022.


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Juni 2022)

Original sind die neuen Jagwire mit 0.8mm für Dropperposts erbaut.
Inkl der neuen 3mm Hülle.


----------



## Gilmore173 (16. Juni 2022)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Original sind die neuen Jagwire mit 0.8mm für Dropperposts erbaut.
> Inkl der neuen 3mm Hülle.


Okay. Da hast Du mir sehr weitergeholfen. War mir so nicht bekannt. 
P.s. gar nicht so leicht zu finden...


----------



## Gilmore173 (16. Juni 2022)

Gilmore173 schrieb:


> Okay. Kannst du mir hier nochmal weiterhelfen.  Hast Du einen Link


----------



## bikerkocher (16. Juni 2022)

Gilmore173 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, als ich die letzten Tage gemerkt habe, dass ich beim Dämpfer zwischen der mittleren und der offenen Stellung kaum ein Unterschied merke habe ich mir den Dämpfer mal genauer angeschaut. Fakt ist, dass das Umlenkrädchen, wo der Zug dran befestigt ist, beim schalten von Mitte auf offen nicht immer komplett in die Ausgangsstellung zurückspringt. Er wenn man leicht mit der Hand nachhilfe. Jetzt wusste ich, dass ich bei der Montage einen Shimano Zug in 1,2 mm genommen habe. Zug raus und einen Sram Zug mit 1,1 mm rein und diesen noch mit Silikonspay gängiger gemacht. Jetzt geht es schon besser. Aber noch nicht durchgehend zuverlässig. Meines Erachtens sind die Radien der Aussenhülle ausreichend groß gewählt. Hatte einer von Euch schon einmal dieses Problem?
> Gibt es ggf. Innenzüge kleiner 1,1 im Durchmesser?
> Kann man die Federspannung am Umlenkrad erhöhen?
> 
> ...


Das Problen ist auch noch die extreme Zugführung am neuen Spark. Da wo die Züge in den Steursatz gehen wird es immer Probleme am neuen Spark geben.


----------



## sepp0 (21. Juni 2022)

Ist hier schon jemand mal in direkten Vergleich ein Spark in Alu und Carbon gefahren?
Merkt man da einen Unterschied ausser vom Gewicht?


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Juni 2022)

Ausser dass es einer der leichtesten Alurahmen ist - nein. Aber das Oberrohr is arg dünn und die Schweissnähte gerade am Tretlager sehr unschön und nich geglättet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias_E (30. Juni 2022)

Frage an die Bastler: Sind der Schaltzug und der Zug zum Dämpfer-Lockout in durchgängigen Hüllen, so dass ich die Bowdenzüge einfach raus ziehen und wieder reinschieben kann?
Besten Dank


----------



## monschau (30. Juni 2022)

.


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. Juni 2022)

Die Züge sind durchgängig, aber nicht in Führungen verlegt. Dh du musst etwas fummeln beim Wechsel.


----------



## Matthias_E (30. Juni 2022)

Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort 👍


----------



## Yberion666 (29. Dezember 2022)

Ist der Dreifach-Hebel für das Fahrwerk und die Sattelstütze mit einer Bikeyoke Divine kompatibel?

Außerdem habe ich Probleme bei der Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung. Ich schiebe sie von hinten durch und stoße dann auf einen Widerstand. Irgendwelche Tipps? Von vorne kann ich auch nichts sehen, weil der Dämpfer komplett die Sicht versperrt. Würde es helfen, den Dämpfer auszubauen?


----------



## Gilmore173 (29. Dezember 2022)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Ist der Dreifach-Hebel für das Fahrwerk und die Sattelstütze mit einer Bikeyoke Divine kompatibel?
> 
> Außerdem habe ich Probleme bei der Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung. Ich schiebe sie von hinten durch und stoße dann auf einen Widerstand. Irgendwelche Tipps? Von vorne kann ich auch nichts sehen, weil der Dämpfer komplett die Sicht versperrt. Würde es helfen, den Dämpfer auszubauen?


Der Dreifachhebel müsste kompatibel sein. Ich nutze den älteren Dreifachhebel. Das funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## aristo111990 (30. Dezember 2022)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Ist der Dreifach-Hebel für das Fahrwerk und die Sattelstütze mit einer Bikeyoke Divine kompatibel?
> 
> Außerdem habe ich Probleme bei der Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung. Ich schiebe sie von hinten durch und stoße dann auf einen Widerstand. Irgendwelche Tipps? Von vorne kann ich auch nichts sehen, weil der Dämpfer komplett die Sicht versperrt. Würde es helfen, den Dämpfer auszubauen?


Ich habe meine Bremsleitug hinten außen verlegt.
Das spart mir die Arbeit später 🤷🏻‍♂️😁


----------



## Yberion666 (30. Dezember 2022)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Bremsleitug hinten außen verlegt.
> Das spart mir die Arbeit später 🤷🏻‍♂️😁


Ich habe in einem Video bei Gee Milner gesehen, dass er die untere Achse des Hinternaus demontiert, um den Hinterbau ein Stück nach hinten zu ziehen, damit man die Bremsleitung dort durchführen kann.
Ich warte immer noch auf den ersten Rahmen, wo das mal unkompliziert funktioniert.


----------



## aristo111990 (30. Dezember 2022)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem Video bei Gee Milner gesehen, dass er die untere Achse des Hinternaus demontiert, um den Hinterbau ein Stück nach hinten zu ziehen, damit man die Bremsleitung dort durchführen kann.
> Ich warte immer noch auf den ersten Rahmen, wo das mal unkompliziert funktioniert.


Soweit ich mich erinnere was die Montage der Bremsleitung hinten kein großes Thema 😁 
Ich wollte aber die Bremsleitung beim zerlegen/ Wartung nicht öffnen.

Bei mir sieht es so aus ☝🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yberion666 (30. Dezember 2022)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere was die Montage der Bremsleitung hinten kein großes Thema 😁
> Ich wollte aber die Bremsleitung beim zerlegen/ Wartung nicht öffnen.
> 
> Bei mir sieht es so aus ☝🏻


Ist ja auch das alte Modell 😉


----------



## Klein-Attitude (30. Dezember 2022)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch das alte Modell 😉


Mit Kabelbindern aussenrum geht das beim neuen sicherlich auch !


----------



## Yberion666 (30. Dezember 2022)

Klein-Attitude schrieb:


> Mit Kabelbindern aussenrum geht das beim neuen sicherlich auch !


Ein bisschen Anspruch an die Optik habe ich dann doch 😉


----------



## bikerkocher (30. Dezember 2022)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem Video bei Gee Milner gesehen, dass er die untere Achse des Hinternaus demontiert, um den Hinterbau ein Stück nach hinten zu ziehen, damit man die Bremsleitung dort durchführen kann.
> Ich warte immer noch auf den ersten Rahmen, wo das mal unkompliziert funktioniert.


Beim Specialized Epic ab  Baujahr 2021 funktioniert das problemlos.


----------



## Bananamann (30. Dezember 2022)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere was die Montage der Bremsleitung hinten kein großes Thema 😁
> Ich wollte aber die Bremsleitung beim zerlegen/ Wartung nicht öffnen.
> 
> Bei mir sieht es so aus ☝🏻


Würd ich mich nicht zeigen trauen…😂


----------



## ghostmuc (30. Dezember 2022)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Ist der Dreifach-Hebel für das Fahrwerk und die Sattelstütze mit einer Bikeyoke Divine kompatibel?
> 
> Außerdem habe ich Probleme bei der Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung. Ich schiebe sie von hinten durch und stoße dann auf einen Widerstand. Irgendwelche Tipps? Von vorne kann ich auch nichts sehen, weil der Dämpfer komplett die Sicht versperrt. Würde es helfen, den Dämpfer auszubauen?


Bikehersteller: "Alle Leitungen werden am Lenkkopf elegant in den Rahmen in den Rahmen geführt und sorgen für eine cleane Optik"
Kunde oder Mechaniker der eine simple Bremsleitung verlegen will:"😭😤🤬"

Ein Loblied auf die viel gepriesene Integration


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerkocher (30. Dezember 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Bikehersteller: "Alle Leitungen werden am Lenkkopf elegant in den Rahmen in den Rahmen geführt und sorgen für eine cleane Optik"
> Kunde oder Mechaniker der eine simple Bremsleitung verlegen will:"😭😤🤬"
> 
> Ein Loblied auf die viel gepriesene Integration


Da muss ich dir zu 100%


----------



## Southbike (31. Dezember 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Bikehersteller: "Alle Leitungen werden am Lenkkopf elegant in den Rahmen in den Rahmen geführt und sorgen für eine cleane Optik"
> Kunde oder Mechaniker der eine simple Bremsleitung verlegen will:"😭😤🤬"
> 
> Ein Loblied auf die viel gepriesene Integration


Und wie oft macht man das?


----------



## lesoudeur (31. Dezember 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Bike manufacturer: "All lines are elegantly routed into the frame at the steering head and ensure a clean look."
> Customer or mechanic who wants to lay a simple brake line:" :excited:😭😤🤬"
> 
> A hymn to the much-vaunted integration


Yes it is fashion over function?


----------

